# "408MODELS $TUFF FOR $ALE"



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Well the AUCTION TOPIC is doing well also, but i decided to get rid of some extra things that i don't need. *

I'll be adding things in here as i start to clean up my shop. Some stuff will be MODELS & PARTIAL BUILDS, other things will be misellanous parts. 

*PLEASE SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY!!!

SHIPPING:*
This will be a $5.00 flat rate, except for any thing under $5 shipping on me.

PAYPAL & MONEY ORDERS EXCEPTED.
_______________________________________________________

1st item:* SOLD TO BETO TOYOTA CELICA CHIKI STYLE. Box is open, but everything complete. Just opened for a quick glance. Paid some $ for this, but will sell 4:*
*$35*


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Trades ????? I want that Supra!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, CALL ME AT HOME. MAN I WANTED THE '73 BUMPERS, BUT I QUESS I WAS TO LATE RGETTING UP TO CATCH YOUR SALE. CALL ME ON THE SUPRA AND GREEN TRUCK....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*CHEVYLADE & SUPRA SOLD- BETO*


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

i like that chevylade, good work on that one  good luck with all the sales!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*$40*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2007, 10:38 AM~7335723
> *$40
> 
> 
> ...



minis probly gonna pick this up :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMNIT,DAMNIT,DAMNIT! BETO GETS ALL THE GOOD SHIAOT! WE NEED TO BAN HIM FOR A LIL WHILE!SO WE CAN GET THE GOOD SHIAOT!....J/K BETO,SEE YA AT THE SHOW!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TTT FOR SMILEY.....


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I will take those OG BLVDs

pm sent


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

The og blvds and the knock offs are sold.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

No one picked up that '69 yet? If not, I'll take it.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Sent a PM too


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

69 sold


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2007, 02:07 PM~7347458
> *69 sold
> *


Dog i would have liked to snatch that 1 but Broke right now ! I am waiting on some money orders but I think i made some deals with a for flakes ! 

I have had good deals with Firefly ! He pays quick and is a cool guy to talk with also ! SO I know this 69 is going to good Builder ! 


HEY FIREFLY ! You need a 70 impala to complete this kit ! I just got the 68 Impala yesterday They look pretty clean !


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2007, 09:15 PM~7347495
> *Dog  i  would  have  liked  to   snatch   that   1   but    Broke   right   now  !    I  am   waiting   on  some   money  orders   but   I   think i   made   some  deals   with  a  for  flakes !
> 
> I  have   had   good  deals   with  Firefly !   He   pays   quick  and   is  a  cool   guy  to   talk  with  also !  SO   I   know  this  69  is   going  to   good   Builder !
> ...


Thanks man  

That '70 kit doesn't come with a separate frame does it? Would the revell '65 lowrider kit work?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2007, 11:15 AM~7347495
> *Dog  i  would  have  liked  to  snatch  that  1  but    Broke  right  now  !    I  am  waiting  on  some  money  orders  but  I  think i  made  some  deals  with  a  for  flakes !
> 
> I  have  had  good  deals  with  Firefly !  He  pays  quick  and  is  a  cool  guy  to  talk  with  also !  SO  I  know  this  69  is  going  to  good  Builder !
> ...



MINI, WHERE YOU GET THAT KLEAN '68?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 25 2007, 02:21 PM~7347519
> *Thanks man
> 
> That '70 kit doesn't come with a separate frame does it? Would the revell '65 lowrider kit work?
> *


The 70 does not have a detached frame but it is an exact fit ! The 65 will need cut up to fit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 25 2007, 03:07 PM~7347715
> *MINI, WHERE YOU GET THAT KLEAN '68?
> *



BETOSCUSTOM.COM !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2007, 12:57 PM~7347955
> *HUH!!!! www.betoscustomdesigns.com*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LAIDFRAME, payment received. :thumbsup: NO PROBLEMS, OK IN MY BOOK.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*FIREFLY PAYMENT RECEIVED* :thumbsup: another great buyer.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

DID BETO PAY YOU YET????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 1 2007, 09:01 AM~7381183
> *DID BETO PAY YOU YET????
> *


Haven't checked my PAYPAL account.........


no damn that OG lags :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K BRO

*BETO: EXCELLENT BUYER*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

u still have those ashomia rims left


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 4 2007, 12:09 PM~7403834
> *u still have those ashomia rims left
> *


yeah still there.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ONLY 2 THINGS LEFT: AOSHIMA WHEELS & THE HOPPIN HYDROS SPOKES*

every thing else is sold


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

$7 shipped? will they fit a hilux kit.. very interested.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*LAIDFRAME-OG BLVD's=* $PAID :thumbsup: 

*FIREFLY-69 IMPALA=* $PAID :thumbsup: 

*MRCHEVDLX-63 IMPALA=*$PAID :thumbsup: 

*CADI ROYALTY-KNOCKOFFS=*$PAID :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*LAIDFRAME-OG BLVD's=* $PAID :thumbsup: 

*FIREFLY-69 IMPALA=* $PAID :thumbsup: 

*MRCHEVDLX-63 IMPALA=*$PAID :thumbsup: 

*CADI ROYALTY-KNOCKOFFS=*$PAID :thumbsup:

*BETOSCUSTOMS=*$PAID :thumbsup: :thumbsup: (COULD HAVE IF YOU DIDN'T FAKE ON ME ON SATURDAY) :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, I'LL TAKE THE KNOCK OFFS ALSO.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will take the chrome and gold spokes


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 1 2007, 04:24 PM~8449651
> *SMILEY, I'LL TAKE THE KNOCK OFFS ALSO.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
BETO & LONNIE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, I'LL TAKE THE WHITE WALLS ALSO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YOU GOT IT BRO


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THE CHROME ON THE CIVIC IS HORRIBLE!!! WHO CHROMED THAT? I'LL TAKE THE CHROME 63/64 RADIATOR THOUGH.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 1 2007, 05:05 PM~8449917
> *DAMN THE CHROME ON THE CIVIC IS HORRIBLE!!! WHO CHROMED THAT? I'LL TAKE THE CHROME 63/64 RADIATOR THOUGH.
> *


SOME ONE ON HERE BY THE NAME OF AZTEKSOMETHING. I GUESS HE DID IT HIMSELF. 

RADIATOR :thumbsup: 
PM ME YOUR ADDY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALL RIMS ARE PENDING RIGHT NOW*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the trophies


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2007, 08:49 PM~8450201
> *ALL RIMS ARE PENDING RIGHT NOW
> *


if this dont go throuh, hit me up. im interested


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

EVERYTHING THAT HAS BEEN SOLD IS DELETED.

*THERE ARE STILL SOME THINGS UP FOR GRABS* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I DO ACCEPT PAYPAL ALSO*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T FOR THE HOMIE!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*STUFF SENT OUT:*


LOWRIDERMODELS =PAID :thumbsup:
MODELS IV LIFE =PAID :thumbsup: 
LONNIE =PAID :thumbsup:
DOUBLEDUCES =PAID :thumbsup: 
BETO =PAID :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks cant wait to get it


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2007, 10:38 AM~7335264
> *Well the AUCTION TOPIC is doing well also, but i decided to get rid of some extra things that i don't need.
> 
> I'll be adding things in here as i start to clean up my shop. Some stuff will be MODELS  & PARTIAL BUILDS, other things will be misellanous parts.
> ...


are those hoppen hydro spokes already gone


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YEAH THERE SOLD ALREADY


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn what else you gonna sell


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

EVERYTHING THATS ON PAGE 2 IS STILL UP 4 GRABS


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i will take the donk wheels $2.00


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 8 2007, 10:22 AM~8503493
> *i will take the donk wheels $2.00
> *


and the chrome honda tree w tires


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

you got it bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ill take the red spokes ,,, you take m.o. or wait few days for me to transfer from my shecking to paypal?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm sent on 67'


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN talk about .....
you snooze you lose

Any videos of the impala in action?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 9 2007, 08:29 AM~8511953
> *DAMN talk about .....
> you snooze you lose
> 
> ...


no, i can probably make one tonight though to show it works :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I will take 67 impala and the silver pen kit.

Send me your paypal address and put them on side till I see everything you are offering. 

Rather make one payment but if you want I can sedn one for that stuff right now


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT gotta get rid of things :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i didn't have a chance to get more pics of other stuff yesterday, will this weekend, plus i 'll have more time.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Does the elco have all the parts and the grill?? If so I'll take it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YEAH I ONLY USED THE BODY TO PAINT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

u still got the moter and hok paint


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

GOT THE CHROME RADIATOR!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent pm on elco


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2007, 04:14 PM~8544972
> *u still got the moter and hok paint
> *


yup still gotem


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 13 2007, 04:45 PM~8545185
> *GOT THE CHROME RADIATOR!! THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 14 2007, 08:56 AM~8549917
> *yup still gotem
> *


if i buy that can i put the rest together w a 64 impala kit


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 14 2007, 08:33 AM~8550556
> *if i buy that can i put the rest together w a 64 impala kit
> *


if your refering to the motor i believe the vavle covers should fit, but i think i have the originals too that i'll send to make up the motor.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 14 2007, 10:38 AM~8550604
> *if your refering to the motor i believe the vavle covers should fit, but i think i have the originals too that i'll send to make up the motor.
> *


 u accept m/o right


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT  

PAGES 2, 3 & 4 STILL HAVE STUFF FOR SALE


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo im gettin the engine :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok, it's yours then.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 1 2007, 02:19 PM~8449617
> *
> HERE IS A DOUBLE SIDED AIR CLEANER.THE CHROME DOES NEED TO BE REDONE BUT ITS OK
> $2
> ...


i'll take these... pm me your paypal details for a total...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SHIPPED OUT TODAY:*


RAYSTREY- PAID :thumbsup:
BIGDEE -PAID :thumbsup:
IMGNTNSCHGO- PAID :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: m/o sent


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pm me if you still have the blue HOK paint,


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

paypal sent.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES WHATS STILL LEFT::
*HERE IS A PATTEREND UPHOLSTERY DECAL. I CUT OFF SOME SMALL PIECES FOR A TRAIL BASES,BUT DIDN'T WORK OUT FOR ME.*
$2














*HERES A BLUE NEON KIT FOR YOUR MODELS.*
$ 5


















67 CORVETTE. OPENED, BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE AND STILL SEALED INSIDE.
*$10*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SHIPPED OUT :*


LOWRIDERMODELS =PAID :thumbsup:
MODELS IV LIFE =PAID 
LONNIE =PAID :thumbsup:
DOUBLEDUCES =PAID :thumbsup:
BETO =PAID :thumbsup:
RAYSTREY- PAID :thumbsup:
BIGDEE -PAID :thumbsup:
IMGNTNSCHGO- PAID :thumbsup:
ROLLINOLSKOOL- PAID :thumbsup: 
BODINE- PAID :thumbsup: 



*PENDING*


HEARSEDRIVER


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey homie have you got my m/o


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

no not yet.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GOT IT ON SATURDAY!!!! :thumbsup: 

You stuff in the mail Today :biggrin: 

What else u got??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GLAD IT GOT GOT THERE 

THANKS BRO.

I THINK I'M OUT OF THINGS FOR NOW, NEED TO KEEP SOME STUFF TO BUILD MY RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2007, 10:41 AM~8596256
> *GLAD IT GOT GOT THERE
> 
> THANKS BRO.
> ...



NO U DONT you know football season is gonna start so I'll take all U got :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo 408 u get my m/o yet


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

my bad bro been kinda busy, yup i got it, will send out parts on monday


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

What else ya got up for grabs?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey 408 any more plated parts for 64'


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i am going to try to get it


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY I'LL TAKE IT.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 20 2007, 02:22 PM~8835013
> *SMILEY I'LL TAKE IT.
> *


 :biggrin: SOLD


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn.u for real


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

408 ! 


If you got a new place what did you do with the work shop ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 20 2007, 05:38 PM~8836177
> *408  !
> If  you  got  a new  place  what  did  you  do  with the  work  shop ?
> *


IT'S AT HIS DAD'S HOUSE. HE GETS OVER THERE MORE OFTEN TO VISIT HIS FOLKS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 20 2007, 05:43 PM~8836212
> *IT'S AT HIS DAD'S HOUSE. HE GETS OVER THERE MORE OFTEN TO VISIT HIS FOLKS
> *


 :biggrin: that is correct. 

MINI, LIKE BETO SAID IT'S AT MY FOLKS HOUSE, I TRY TO GET ALL MY PAINTING DONE WHEN I GO EVER THERE, THEN BRING ALL THE PARTS TO MY NEW PAD AND PUT IT TOGETHER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 21 2007, 11:44 AM~8840407
> *:biggrin:  that is correct.
> 
> MINI, LIKE BETO SAID IT'S AT MY FOLKS HOUSE, I TRY TO GET ALL MY PAINTING DONE WHEN I GO EVER THERE, THEN BRING ALL THE PARTS TO MY NEW PAD AND PUT IT TOGETHER THERE :biggrin:
> *



Well Hell ! Your going to have to get you a new Room set up Bro ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TO THE TOP MOCO'S


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BUILT MODELS FOR SALE COMING UP....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2007, 09:19 AM~9056922
> *NEXT IS:
> 
> 1962 IMPALA
> ...


I WILL TAKE IT HOMIE PM ME INFO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ill take the caprice. ive been feeling it since you finished it. PM me....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL SOLD :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo smiley, what's left?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

it happend so quick, :tears:
i just got on.lol


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

Well atleast they got sold :thumbsup: 

Hope your MOMS has a great bDay :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

That was quick..... anything else?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anything left for sale


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

nice builds at great prices bro!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any other parts


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll take tha first one bro!  , check ur inbox bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: [/img]


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

And tha 66 bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS WACO :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

iPHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ERICA WANTS IN iPHONE FOR HER BIRTHDAY, START SELLING ALL YOUR SHIT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
only so much i can sell


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll take the $6 cutty homie.... LMK! Gonz


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 23 2008, 10:30 AM~9763323
> *ALSO GOT THIS LUXY LEXUS WITH ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION. PAINTED GLOSS BLACK WITH STOCK INTERIOR, CHROME RIMS AND THE SUSPENSION CAN BE POSED IN ANY WAY :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS ONE OF MY FIRST BUILDS
> ...


make me a deal...... :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Jan 23 2008, 11:11 AM~9764130
> *I'll take the $6 cutty homie.... LMK! Gonz
> *


you got it bro :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 11:14 AM~9764158
> *make me a deal...... :0
> *


hum........


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 23 2008, 12:27 PM~9764252
> *hum........
> *


you have a pm


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam where do u get them rims on that lexus


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 23 2008, 01:51 PM~9765186
> *dam where do u get them rims on that lexus
> *


came with the kit :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you got anymore cuttys


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

only had those 2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any parts like motors or something


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

not that i know of yet. i'm still cleaning up my area so they'll be some stuff later.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

you get my pm 408? I got other stuff 2...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nope, no PM


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

67 CORVETTE. OPENED, BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE AND STILL SEALED INSIDE.



















[/quote]


*ANY ONE OPEN TO TRADES FOR THIS KIT??? MAYBE ANY OF THE IMPALAS?*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:dunno: ANYONE

YEAH I DIDN'T LIKE THIS KIT EITHER


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Were all waiting for you to post up more fun stuff not vettes.. LOL..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> 67 CORVETTE. OPENED, BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE AND STILL SEALED INSIDE.


*ANY ONE OPEN TO TRADES FOR THIS KIT??? MAYBE ANY OF THE IMPALAS?*
[/quote]
haha nice try homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE ARE A COUPLE THINGS FOR SALE. *
*PAYPAL PREFERRED*


*FIRST UP IS A CHROME SET OF F&B BUMPERS AND THE 1 PIECE FRONT END FOR A BUCIK REGAL. THE CHROME ON THIS IS NOT VERY GOOD DUE TO THE PLATER SCREWING IT UP. AS U CAN SEE IN THE PICS THE BUMPERS HAVE HAZING ON IT.THIS IS ONLY FOR THESE 3 PARTS.

WILL POST MORE STUFF TOMORROW*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> 67 CORVETTE. OPENED, BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE AND STILL SEALED INSIDE.


*ANY ONE OPEN TO TRADES FOR THIS KIT??? MAYBE ANY OF THE IMPALAS?*
[/quote]


*THIS IS STILL UP FOR SALE AND TRADES*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what alls left?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THE CUDA AND THE CORVETTE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any more stuff


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

in a bit


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the cuda is mine whats your addy


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL SOLD TO BETO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THIS IS STILL AVAILBLE

*FIRST UP IS HOPPIN HYDROS SLIM 20''s, NO TIRES JUST RIMS*

*$3.00*


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Danm you beto.. buying up all the good stuff..lol.. Those bag kits are nice but it takes way to damn long to get them from arrowhead..


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 11 2008, 03:05 PM~10393448
> *$4.00*
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take all this except the wheels...pm me smiley!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam i missed out


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*EVERYTHING HAS BEEN SOLD TO BETO*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn Beto! You buy evertying from smiley, just send the pics to Beto before you post them so we all don't drool over it! Lmao! Keep it comin with them kits smiley!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 11 2008, 07:23 PM~10393571
> *Danm you beto.. buying up all the good stuff..lol.. Those bag kits are nice but it takes way to damn long to get them from ARROWHEAD.
> *


I have 3 more sets coming!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

do you have any chrome mufflers for a 61 impala


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*PAYPAL PREFERRED* BUT MO OK
THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND GET RID OF THIS TRUCK. 

IT'S A HILUX TRUCK GONE LOW STYLE. PAINT IS THE NEW TESTORS COLOR MAROON FLAKE. SET OF MC STYLE SPOKES, CHAIN STEERING WHEEL, AND A LITTLE EXTRAS INSIDE :biggrin: THERE ARE 2 FLAWS; THE REAR SUSPENSION IS NOT POSIBLE CAUSE THE WHEN I PAINTED IT FLAT BLACK THE PAINT WAS REAL THICK AND WHEN I TRIED TO POSITION IT, THE REAR AXLE SNAPED :angry: . SO I PLACED A PIECE OF STYRENE ON BOTH PIECES AND SUPER GLUED IT TOGETHER  . AND THE FRONT HEADLIGHTS ARE OFF CAUSE THERE WAS A GLUE SMUDGE ON 1,I WILL SEND THEM WITH THE TRUCK,OTHER THEN THAT IT LOOKS GREAT DROPPED.

*$35* *SHIPPING $6.00*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT

I WILL POST SOME MORE STUFF TOMORROW


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK COUPLE MORE THINGS. 

SOLD :biggrin:*


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 16 2008, 08:31 AM~10428901
> *OK COUPLE MORE THINGS.
> 
> I GOT SOME CHROME STUFF ON A TREE FOR THE REVEL 64 IMPALA. COMES WITH A FRAME, FIREWALL, RADIATOR SUPPORT, 2 SPRINGS,REAR SEAT AND A CHROME MOTOR:tranny,block,heads,oil pan, and intake all glued together.
> ...



I'll Take Both :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YOU GOT IT BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*'71 PLYMOUTH CUDA. BOX IS OPEN BUT ALL PARTS ARE THERE.OR ANY ONE OPEN TO TRADES FOR THIS KIT??? MAYBE ANY OF THE IMPALAS?*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT

I WILL BE CLEARING ALOT OF MY STUFF OUT OF MY OFFICE, SO ALOT MORE WILL BE UP TOMORROW. GOT A BABY ON THE WAY SO I THINK I'M ONLY GONNA KEEP WHAT I'M GONNA USE


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i still got that kit in holding for you....pmme if u still want it!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2008, 10:26 AM~10421240
> *PAYPAL PREFERRED BUT MO OK
> THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND GET RID OF THIS TRUCK.
> 
> ...


which hilux was this because i have the white one on the box.. just curious..

kinda lookin at how the kits look after lowrider styled..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 17 2008, 03:39 PM~10439702
> *TTT
> 
> I WILL BE CLEARING ALOT OF MY STUFF OUT OF MY OFFICE, SO ALOT MORE WILL BE UP TOMORROW. GOT A BABY ON THE WAY SO I THINK I'M ONLY GONNA KEEP WHAT I'M GONNA USE
> *


 hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2008, 12:49 PM~10439776
> *which hilux was this because i have the white one on the box.. just curious..
> 
> kinda lookin at how the kits look after lowrider styled..
> *


IT'S THE ONE WITH THE ORANGE ONE ON IT THAT HAS FLAMES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 17 2008, 01:51 PM~10439805
> *IT'S THE ONE WITH THE ORANGE ONE ON IT THAT HAS FLAMES
> *


ok,thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK I'LL BE POSTING STUFF UP IN A BIT. I GOT QUITE A BIT OF PICS SO PLEASE WAIT TILL I FINISH UP LOADING ALL.*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

MORE TO COMEING[/b]


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I will take 5:20's and the spoke wheels for now.


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

i sent you a pm


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HILUX P/U RIMS*









*$1.00 3 SPEAKER SUB RACK*









*$1.00 MICS PARTS*













*$4.00 EXPO THAT I STARTED ABOUT 6 YEARS AGO. TRIED TO CUSTOMIZE*  
*BACK CUT OPEN AND FILLED IN DOOR HANDELS. *



































*$3.00 CIVIC PARTS BOX*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*$6.00 ORIGINAL 63 IMPALA VERT. NEEDS WORK. LOOK AT PICS. BODY, CHASSIS AND HOOD ONLY*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

*2 COMP. 2 TANKS, CHROME*










add this to my order if possible


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*CHROME UNDIES THAT CAME WITH EITHER THE MC, OR THE REGAL DONK*












*THATS IT I WILL CHECK MY PMS FOR FIRST SERVE BASIS*


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ill take the import low pros, maybe the kicker amp sub combo too ill let you know when i get home around 330


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll take the PE steering wheel and are all the parts there to finish the 63?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll take the PE steering wheel and are all the parts there to finish the 63?


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

can i get the orange 63 impala kits


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK I WILL START DELETING WHAT IS SOLD*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 18 2008, 08:09 AM~10446115
> *Ill take the import low pros, maybe the kicker amp sub combo too ill let you know when i get home around 330
> *


all taken bro


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

ah shit


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2008, 10:09 AM~10446111
> *CHROME UNDIES THAT CAME WITH EITHER THE MC, OR THE REGAL DONK
> 
> 
> ...


pm me :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2008, 10:54 AM~10446022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a mopar M i see in the background to the left??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*PRICES WILL BE ON SOME OF THE BAGS IF NOT, PRICE WILL BE ON TOP OF THE PIC.*
*MOTOR PARTS*









*ROOF RACKS*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY IS THAT THE '63 CONVERT I GAVE YOU? I'LL TAKE IT.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup, u know u wont fix it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

pm me i want the civic parts,the expo,hilux wheels,the misc.parts,and the coil springs...pm me with a price


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

you got it lowridermodels


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2008, 09:16 AM~10466202
> *yup, u know u wont fix it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TRUE, BUT I PAID $45.00 FOR IT AND WILL NOT LET IT GO FOR $6.00 I HAVE EXTRA PARTS FOR IT. SEND YOUR PAYPAL.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2008, 09:20 AM~10466229
> *TRUE, BUT I PAID $45.00 FOR IT AND WILL NOT LET IT GO FOR $6.00 I HAVE EXTRA PARTS FOR IT. SEND YOUR PAYPAL.
> *


OK U CAN HAVE IT FOR $40.00 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 21 2008, 09:24 AM~10466261
> *OK U CAN HAVE IT FOR $40.00 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'LL TAKE IT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2008, 09:30 AM~10466297
> *I'LL TAKE IT
> *




:0 :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt still a couple things left. Really wanna get rid of all.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Got anymore chrome undie parts homie? LMK..... Gonz


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

any ReGaLS????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

naw sorry bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND GET RID OF THIS TRUCK. 

IT'S A HILUX TRUCK GONE LOW STYLE. PAINT IS THE NEW TESTORS COLOR MAROON FLAKE. SET OF MC STYLE SPOKES, CHAIN STEERING WHEEL, AND A LITTLE EXTRAS INSIDE :biggrin: THERE ARE 2 FLAWS; THE REAR SUSPENSION IS NOT POSIBLE CAUSE THE WHEN I PAINTED IT FLAT BLACK THE PAINT WAS REAL THICK AND WHEN I TRIED TO POSITION IT, THE REAR AXLE SNAPED :angry: . SO I PLACED A PIECE OF STYRENE ON BOTH PIECES AND SUPER GLUED IT TOGETHER  . AND THE FRONT HEADLIGHTS ARE OFF CAUSE THERE WAS A GLUE SMUDGE ON 1,I WILL SEND THEM WITH THE TRUCK,OTHER THEN THAT IT LOOKS GREAT DROPPED.

*PRICES WILL BE ON SOME OF THE BAGS IF NOT, PRICE WILL BE ON TOP OF THE PIC.*
*MOTOR PARTS*









*ROOF RACKS*








[/b][/quote]
TTT :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie got my shit today :thumbsup: and im puttin the subs to use already :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

glad it got there :thumbsup:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

do you know if that hemi's rear axle is seperate from the rest of the frame?

if so, i might want it.


.:edit:. i do want it, do you take paypal?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

the cuda's rear axle his seperate from the chassis with the leaf springs attached


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 28 2008, 09:28 PM~10528105
> *the cuda's rear axle his seperate from the chassis with the leaf springs attached
> *



thank you very much.




i'll take it! pm me 408 models with your paypal addy.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

i just got the hemi today, thanks alot man! fast shipping, great packing, and excellent model!

100% perfect buisness!


will buy again!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got the goods last week homie! Thanks!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@May 5 2008, 03:57 PM~10580586
> *i just got the hemi today, thanks alot man! fast shipping, great packing, and excellent model!
> 
> 100% perfect buisness!
> ...


now lets see you build it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SOME MORE STUFF UP FOR SALE, SHIPPING $5.00 ON BIGGER ITEMS*

*HONDA CIVIC PARTS BOX ONLY. *
*$4.00*

















*FORD EXPO THAT I STARTED YEARS BACK. STARTED ON SOME MODS, BUT NEVER FINISHED, EVERYTHING SHOULD BE THERE.*
*$4.00*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND GET RID OF THIS TRUCK. 

IT'S A HILUX TRUCK GONE LOW STYLE. PAINT IS THE NEW TESTORS COLOR MAROON FLAKE. SET OF MC STYLE SPOKES, CHAIN STEERING WHEEL, AND A LITTLE EXTRAS INSIDE :biggrin: THERE ARE 2 FLAWS; THE REAR SUSPENSION IS NOT POSIBLE CAUSE THE WHEN I PAINTED IT FLAT BLACK THE PAINT WAS REAL THICK AND WHEN I TRIED TO POSITION IT, THE REAR AXLE SNAPED :angry: . SO I PLACED A PIECE OF STYRENE ON BOTH PIECES AND SUPER GLUED IT TOGETHER  . AND THE FRONT HEADLIGHTS ARE OFF CAUSE THERE WAS A GLUE SMUDGE ON 1,I WILL SEND THEM WITH THE TRUCK,OTHER THEN THAT IT LOOKS GREAT DROPPED.

*$30* *SHIPPING $6.00*

























































TTT :biggrin:

67 CORVETTE. OPENED, BUT EVERYTHING IS THERE AND STILL SEALED INSIDE.
*$5.00*


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you still got the tires for those hilux wheels? ill take them either way.. hit me up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

no, used them on something.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

will be posting up some stuff in a bit, try to get a new page too


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet dont keep us waiting


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SEEN THE 67 YOU SOLD TO MARKIE MARK IT'S CLEAN BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 6 2008, 08:10 AM~10812393
> * SEEN THE 67 YOU SOLD TO MARKIE MARK IT'S CLEAN BRO
> *


THE BRANDYWINE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets see some for sale stuff lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

tryin to get you to that new page.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*LIKE LOWRIDERMODELS SAID: YOU GOTTO DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO*  
*OK I'M GONNA START WITH SOME KITS FIRST. PRICES ARE ON THE PACKAGES OR ON THE PICTURES. 

PAYPAL & MONEY ORDERS OK
SHIPPING FOR LARGER ITEMS WILL BE $6.00

SMALLER STUFF THAT CAN CAN GO IN AN ENVELOPE, FREE.

ALL KITS SOLD* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

that 63 uses the same firewall as the snap 64?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

how much for shark LS???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2008, 09:13 AM~10812827
> *that 63 uses the same firewall as the snap 64?
> *


I THINK SO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*LIKE LOWRIDERMODELS SAID: YOU GOTTO DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO*  
* PRICES ARE ON THE PACKAGES OR ON THE PICTURES. 

PAYPAL & MONEY ORDERS OK
SHIPPING FOR LARGER ITEMS WILL BE $6.00

SMALLER STUFF THAT CAN CAN GO IN AN ENVELOPE, FREE.

SOME PARTS WERE USED FROM THE PHOTO ETCH PARTS, *


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

ill take the braided lines the magnum and chevy long box


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

man i was totally goin to buy that 64 revell for the parts but the parts i need u dont have becuz i need the trunk.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 AM~10813407
> *man i was totally goin to buy that 64 revell for the parts but  the parts i need u dont have becuz i need the trunk.
> *


i think i got an extra one :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what all comes with that civic hatch?

ps..how did u make that switch box on the hilux


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u still have these?

*HILUX P/U RIMS*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 6 2008, 10:35 AM~10813435
> *what all comes with that civic hatch?
> 
> ps..how did u make that switch box on the hilux
> *


a bunch of mics, parts for it, i think there like 2 kits in there. don't remember had that on the shelf for a long time

the swith box is a part from my company. we get extras like that sometimes. some stuff for circuit boards :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

is there a body if not enough parts to finish one


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you can also take a chunk of strip plastic.. i used scale 2x4 and sand the top two edges to angles and drill some holes and slap in some wire.. Pretty easy...

Sorry to whore up your thread..

Hey if ya havent shipped those wheel yet will ya toss in the billet pulley.. Ill send ya some some paypal for it..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn server


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HILUX RIMS GONE.

NOT SURE ON THE CIVIC, I CAN CHECK TONIGHT THOUGH, BUT I THINK ITS JUST A PARTS BOX.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

let me know one that stuff for the civic hatch...and how much it is becuz i saw 2 different prices...$3 on one page and $4 on the other page


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*TTT FOR WHAT IS STILL AVIALBLE*  :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

why has NO ONE has jumped on the 64 Skirts ???


I figured those would be gone by first day they were posted.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT HELPIN A HOMIE OUT!!!!

AND YES I WANT THAT CIVIC


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, I'L TAKE THE TRUCK, THROW IN THE WINDOW SWITCHES AND FLOOR DOOR TRIMS WITH DOOR HANDLES, HAVE TO BUILD UP MY STASH. TWINN, BIGDEE, PANCHO1969 AND SMALLZ JUST ABOUT BOUGHT IT ALL. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 03:32 PM~10832009
> *SMILEY, I'L TAKE THE TRUCK, THROW IN THE WINDOW SWITCHES AND FLOOR DOOR TRIMS WITH DOOR HANDLES, HAVE TO BUILD UP MY STASH. TWINN, BIGDEE, PANCHO1969 AND SMALLZ JUST ABOUT BOUGHT IT ALL. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 02:32 PM~10832009
> *SMILEY, I'L TAKE THE TRUCK, THROW IN THE WINDOW SWITCHES AND FLOOR DOOR TRIMS WITH DOOR HANDLES, HAVE TO BUILD UP MY STASH. TWINN, BIGDEE, PANCHO1969 AND SMALLZ JUST ABOUT BOUGHT IT ALL. :biggrin:
> *


"HAVE TO BUILD UP MY STASH" :uh: 
this stuff is for useing not *RESALEING* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I KNOW I WASN'T USEING IT SO THEY CONVINCED ME TO SELL IT. SMILEY YOU MISSED OUT ON A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 02:54 PM~10832179
> *I KNOW I WASN'T USEING IT SO THEY CONVINCED ME TO SELL IT. SMILEY YOU MISSED OUT ON A GREAT SHOW.
> *


 :biggrin: 

I KNOW MY BURBAN.... OOPS YOUR BURBAN GOT A PLAQUE. :roflmao: 

REMINDS ME OF THE NNL WHEN THAT NON FINISHED RIDE WON PPLS CHOICE. THE ONE WHO ENTERED IT DIDN'T BUILD IT, BUT THE OTHER GUY GOT CREDIT THOUGH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey beto ill buy that truck for ya some time lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 9 2008, 03:03 PM~10832230
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I KNOW MY BURBAN.... OOPS YOUR BURBAN GOT A PLAQUE.  :roflmao:
> ...


NO HIS WASN'T FINISHED, I WAS SMART AND BOUGHT A FINISHED WINNER. I CAN SELL IT BACK IF IT MEANS THAT MUCH


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 02:32 PM~10832009
> *SMILEY, I'L TAKE THE TRUCK, THROW IN THE WINDOW SWITCHES AND FLOOR DOOR TRIMS WITH DOOR HANDLES, HAVE TO BUILD UP MY STASH. TWINN, BIGDEE, PANCHO1969 AND SMALLZ JUST ABOUT BOUGHT IT ALL. :biggrin:
> *


OK THAT MEANS I HAVE TO SELL YOU DOUBLE THE PRICE, SO I DON'T LOSE OUT ON THE TRUCK WHEN U SELL IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 03:22 PM~10832365
> *NO HIS WASN'T FINISHED, I WAS SMART AND BOUGHT A FINISHED WINNER. I CAN SELL IT BACK IF IT MEANS THAT MUCH
> *


 :biggrin: ACTUALLY I DID FORGET ONE THING :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 9 2008, 03:22 PM~10832367
> *OK THAT MEANS I HAVE TO SELL YOU DOUBLE THE PRICE, SO I DON'T LOSE OUT ON THE TRUCK WHEN U SELL IT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE I ALWAYS SAY "IF I BUY IT I SELL IT, IF IT'S A GIFT I KEEP IT". :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

PM'ED


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 11 2008, 07:21 AM~10845129
> *PM'ED
> *


SOLD


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: YOU CAN ALWAYS GET A NEW FROM MODELHAUS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 11 2008, 12:52 PM~10847112
> *66 IMPALA RESIN. CHROME BUMPERS, TUB, DASH.
> ONLY PROBLEM IS THE FRONT BUMPER HAS A BROKEN PIECE AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE PIC. THE PART THAT WRAPS AROUND THE EDGE
> $30
> ...



C'mon homiez buy it up mayne!! its been wrecked thats all! alot u cats want realistic well here u go!! 
It got side swiped.........


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: sold


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill trade u ur black lexus for this


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:uh: 
CASH ONLY NO TRADES


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

pm me your addy so i can get that money order to you...for the civic...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT HELP THIS HOMIE OUT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANY OTHER RIDES COMING UP FOR SALE????? NEED A "408" PIECE IN MY COLLECTION!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Love the regal.. The in progress work sets it apart.. wish i had some spare loot..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 12 2008, 03:32 PM~10858108
> *ANY OTHER RIDES COMING UP FOR SALE????? NEED A "408" PIECE IN MY COLLECTION!!
> *


i heard beto is the vendor for those


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol rembember this one 408


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 06:18 PM~10858485
> *i heard beto is the vendor for those
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Im gettin your money order today..so i willl send it out either today or monday...i will let u know.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the fast shiping. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

COOL GLAD IT GOT THERE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

PACKAGES HAVE WENT OUT:

*LINC
MODELTECH
[email protected]
RAYSTREY
PHANTOMW351
85BIARITTZ
CHRISIJZERMAN 
PHATRAS 
IBYLDMYOWN 
YOUCANTFADEME*

*JUST WAITING 4 M.O.* :biggrin: 
IMPORTMADNESS
SRAPPINMINIMAZDA


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 02:32 PM~10832009
> *SMILEY, I'L TAKE THE TRUCK, THROW IN THE WINDOW SWITCHES AND FLOOR DOOR TRIMS WITH DOOR HANDLES, . :biggrin:
> *


*STILL WAITING FOR ANSWER?????*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 19 2008, 09:49 AM~10905573
> *STILL WAITING FOR ANSWER?????
> 
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 19 2008, 11:49 AM~10906579
> *:dunno:
> *


:biggrin: 

betos laggin on me


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i will take care of your money order tomorrow..its been crazy around my house after my aunt passed away...thanks for the understanding..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

if beto dont buy that truck lmk


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 17 2008, 08:42 AM~10887584
> *PACKAGES HAVE WENT OUT:
> 
> LINC
> ...


package sent on jun 17th, recived it today! :0 

damn fast shipping!!

thanks 408!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Jun 19 2008, 02:46 PM~10907917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, glad it got there


*HAS ANYONE ELSE GOT THERE PACKAGES YET? FOR THOSE THAT HAVE GONE OUT*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I HAVENT YET!! BUT, I FIGURE IT WILL BE THERE WHEN I GET HOME TONIGHT!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I got my wheels the other day.. Thanks.. 408 a+ in my book..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 12 2008, 07:32 PM~10858108
> *ANY OTHER RIDES COMING UP FOR SALE????? NEED A "408" PIECE IN MY COLLECTION!!
> *


I got a nice 408 built honda accord in my sale thread..lol..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GLAD PACKAGES HAVE AND ARE STILL ARRIVING


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Got my box homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SOME STUFF STILL AVAILABLE

SOME PARTS WERE USED FROM THE PHOTO ETCH PARTS, [/b]


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I could use these


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 15 2008, 09:50 AM~11093083
> *
> 
> IF RAY DONT BUY I'LL TAKE THEM*
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DOOR SILLS ARE GONA PANCHO. LET ME KNOW IF U STILL WANT THE SWITCHES,


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 15 2008, 03:24 PM~11095744
> *DOOR SILLS ARE GONA PANCHO. LET ME KNOW IF U STILL WANT THE SWITCHES,
> *



:yes: :yes: I'LL SEND M.O PM ME ADDY.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any thing else homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO I'VE TRIED PMING THIS DUDE AND THE LAST PM I GOT WAS THAT HE WAS GONNA CHECK TOO SEE IF HIS LADY GOT IT OUT. I SOLD THIS STUFF ALONG TIME AGO AND HELD IT FOR HIM FOR A WHILE NOW* :angry: 

*scrapping_mazda_mini</span>*
*( 460 posts / 34% of this member's active posts ) 
<span style=\'color:red\'>Last Active Jun 30, 2008 - 11:30 AM **
Status (Offline) 
*

*HAS ANYONE HEARD FROM HIM? 

TOO LONG WAITING, SO I'M GONNA POST THIS STUFF UP AGAIN! *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well lets see the goods.......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL. pics up in a bit. just a 64 impala parts box,a 63 painted body and parts and 3 sets of big wheels.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*$5.00 SHIPPING</span>*

*64 IMPALA PARTS BOX NO BODY, BUT I BELIEVE EVERYTHING ELSE IS THERE.*

*<span style=\'color:green\'>$4.00*










EDITED :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

give me a price n the amt 63 shipped..... i want it.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

CAN I GET A PIC OF THE BOTTOM RIMS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 22 2008, 03:33 PM~11149715
> *CAN I GET A PIC OF THE BOTTOM RIMS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2008, 08:39 AM~10445922
> *MORE TO COMEING*
> [/b]


u still got the motor parts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edd713_@Jul 24 2008, 12:34 AM~11164473
> *u still got the motor parts
> *


 :no: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 12 2008, 03:06 PM~11325927
> *OK HERES ANOTHER RIDE FOR SALE
> 
> $60
> ...


nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*STILL UP 4 GRABS* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'LL TAKE IT.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 12 2008, 07:46 PM~11328036
> *I'LL TAKE IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I'LL BE POSTING SOME STUFF UP TONIGHT *:biggrin: 

*ALSO ARE THERE ANY INTERSTS IN HOTWHEELS OR SIMILAR CARS??* :cheesy:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I would buy some of the ones with the little plastic skulls on it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*MY CAMERA CHARGER IS DISFUNCTIONAL RIGHT NOW SO I GOTTA USE SAMPLE NET PICS FOR NOW*  

*I GOT A FULL SET OF THESE LOWRIDERS BUT IN INDIVIDUAL CASES NOT LIKE THIS IN THE PICTURE*

*$15 4 ALL 3* FREE SHIPPING


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SOLD* :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: Where can i get a hood like that? i got big plans for a 67 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 02:44 PM~11814905
> *:cheesy:  Where can i get a hood like that? i got big plans for a 67  :biggrin:
> *


EBAY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2008, 12:38 PM~11812576
> *I HAVE THIS 67 IMPAL ON HUBS DROPPED THAT I STARTED,B UT HAVEN'T FINISHED. JUST NEEDS THE BMF AND CLEAR. THOUGHT I WOULD GO AHEAD AND SELL IT SINCE IT'S JUST SITTIN AROUND :biggrin:  HAS THE ORIGINAL HUBS STOCK HOOD AND A TPI MOTOR.
> 
> $30 AS IS
> ...


nice car.im tempted :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2008, 04:10 PM~11815173
> *EBAY
> *


awww man...  I dont have paypal yet


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*67 SOLD*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 8 2008, 07:11 PM~11815189
> *nice car.im tempted :0
> *



hope your tempted to respond to a pm


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*CHROME CHEVY TAHOE GRILL AND BUMPERS, MAYBE CAN BE USED FOR OLDER SILVERADO TRUCKS*

*$3*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i'll take the 1109s and the seats


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2008, 07:50 PM~11819133
> *1959 CHEVY IMPALA REAR AXLE AND FRONT ARMS CHROME, ONLY THING MISSING IS THE ATTACHMENT TO THE DRIVE SHAFT.
> 
> $3
> ...


pm me how much for the lot shipped


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

i'll take the whammy pump and the 1119's and lowrider bike


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

1109s and the seat sold to me :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 8 2008, 10:00 PM~11819185
> *1109s and the seat sold to me :biggrin:
> *


i'll take the 1119's you can have the 1109's


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 10:01 PM~11819189
> *i'll take the 1119's you can have the 1109's
> *


theres no 1119 only 1109


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 8 2008, 10:05 PM~11819201
> *theres no 1119 only 1109
> *



MY BAD I READ THE PACKAGE WRONG (DE, DE, DE) "1119"


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*CHROME CHEVY TAHOE GRILL AND BUMPERS, MAYBE CAN BE USED FOR OLDER SILVERADO TRUCKS*

*$3*









:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 09:59 PM~11819178
> *i'll take the whammy pump and the 1119's and lowrider bike
> *


SO U STILL WANT THE PUMP AND BIKE??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'LL TAKE THE LOWRIDER BIKE AND WHAMMY PUMP


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 10:11 PM~11819232
> *I'LL TAKE THE LOWRIDER BIKE AND WHAMMY PUMP
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

payment sent


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11819282
> *payment sent
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11814905
> *:cheesy:  Where can i get a hood like that? i got big plans for a 67  :biggrin:
> *


stock hood.....

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=64015

non-SS bumper/grill

http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=68371


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 8 2008, 10:43 PM~11819404
> *stock hood.....
> 
> http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4041&p=64015
> ...


<span style='color:blue'>TRUNKS $3.00 EACH SHIPPED
HOOD/TRUNK $5.00 SET SHIPPED

1967 SS STOCK









1967 NON SS STOCK









1967 CHROME









1967 SCOOP (ONLY RESIN)









1967 2 EACH SS STOCK


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> *1959 CHEVY IMPALA REAR AXLE AND FRONT ARMS CHROME, ONLY THING MISSING IS THE ATTACHMENT TO THE DRIVE SHAFT.*
> 
> *$3*
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

JUST SOLD THEM BRO


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 03:41 AM~11820285
> *<span style='color:blue'>TRUNKS $3.00 EACH SHIPPED
> HOOD/TRUNK $5.00 SET SHIPPED
> 
> ...




homie i know u fukkin hate my guts for making you look like an ass and just a saleman but those are all SS hoods you are showing except that painted up one..... 

WTF man.... the modelhaus i show has no SS vent thing on top and the correct ridge in the middle :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2008, 04:59 PM~11825914
> *homie i know u fukkin hate my guts for making you look like an ass and just a saleman but those are all SS hoods you are showing except that painted up one.....
> 
> WTF man.... the modelhaus i show has no SS vent thing on top and the correct ridge in the middle  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'M HUMAN!!! I DO ALSO HAVE THE MODELHAUS PLAIN HOOD FOR $3.00 SHIPPED, MT BADD IT WAS LATE NIGHT. 

BRO, DO YOU......HUH, FUCK IT NEVERMIND. HAVE A GREAET DAY :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hit me up for the 67 cowl hood!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any of the wire wheels left?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 8 2008, 02:44 PM~11814905
> *:cheesy:  Where can i get a hood like that? i got big plans for a 67  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 09:46 PM~11828029
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Still got that 3n1 kit ? I still want it but expenses keep poppin up on me :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 9 2008, 11:46 PM~11828029
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Beto you coping them hoods ! How much ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2008, 10:49 PM~11828684
> *Beto  you  coping  them  hoods !  How  much  ?
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE, PICK UP YOUR PHONE, I TRIED CALLING A FEW TIMES.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'LL TAKE THE CADDY STEERING


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ACOUPLE MORE THINGS THAT I DON'T THINK I'LL MAKE USE OF.*



*THESE ARE 1 OF A KIND MONDO 12'' ALUMINUM SUBS. ONCE PAINTED AND DETAILED THEY WILL LOOK SIK * 

*$10*











*2 RESIN K&N AIRFILTERS. WORKS GOOD FOR TPI MOTORS.

$2*









*2 CHROME PUMPS

$3*









*SMALL JAR OF HOK KANDY TANGERINE.NEVER USED

$5*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 10 2008, 08:13 AM~11830356
> *ACOUPLE MORE THINGS THAT I DON'T THINK I'LL MAKE USE OF.
> 
> 4YOURRIDE 24'' WIRE WHEELS. ONE RIM IS ALREADY PUT TOGETHER. THE OTHER THREE ARE STILL UNDONE. THESE ARE VERY HARD TO COME BY. PLUS I FOUND TIRES TO GO WITH THEM
> ...


I'L TAKE THE CADILLAC STEERING WHEEL


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 10 2008, 09:13 AM~11830356
> *ACOUPLE MORE THINGS THAT I DON'T THINK I'LL MAKE USE OF.
> 
> 4YOURRIDE 24'' WIRE WHEELS. ONE RIM IS ALREADY PUT TOGETHER. THE OTHER THREE ARE STILL UNDONE. THESE ARE VERY HARD TO COME BY. PLUS I FOUND TIRES TO GO WITH THEM
> ...


how big are those rims


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Oct 10 2008, 09:46 AM~11831076
> *how big are those rims
> *


*they look like this on a model SAMPLE PICS FROM MODELSVILIFE*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

wish i had the $$ for them big wires!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Oct 10 2008, 01:46 PM~11831076
> *how big are those rims
> *




reading is your friend bro................. there 24in wires


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CADDY WHEEL SOLD TO ME RIGHT?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if for some reason 24's dont sale i want them lol


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11831107
> *reading is your friend bro................. there 24in wires
> *


not posting a smart comment would e your friend im trying to find some good rims big enough to like 13's on a 1.12 scale car.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 10 2008, 10:14 AM~11831259
> *CADDY WHEEL SOLD TO ME RIGHT?
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Oct 10 2008, 02:28 PM~11831381
> *not posting a smart comment would e your friend im trying to find some good rims big enough to like 13's on a 1.12 scale car.
> *



:roflmao: your a funny dude! :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms+Oct 9 2008, 06:46 PM~11828029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



find one of those RC snoop devilles that used to be in walmart....













yo 408..... still got the tahoe stuff??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2008, 12:29 PM~11832267
> *
> yo 408..... still got the tahoe stuff??
> *



YUP :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES WHATS LEFT STILL </span>* :biggrin: 


*ACOUPLE MORE THINGS THAT I DON'T THINK I'LL MAKE USE OF.*
*THESE ARE 1 OF A KIND MONDO 12'' ALUMINUM SUBS. ONCE PAINTED AND DETAILED THEY WILL LOOK SIK * 

*$10* 
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/4sale004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*2 RESIN K&N AIRFILTERS. WORKS GOOD FOR TPI MOTORS.

$2** pending
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/4sale006.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

2 CHROME PUMPS



CHROME CHEVY TAHOE GRILL AND BUMPERS, MAYBE CAN BE USED FOR OLDER SILVERADO TRUCKS

<span style=\'color:green\'>$3** 







*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the air filters pm me


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I WANT THE PAINT BRO ..... PM ME


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*PENDING*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

*SMALL JAR OF HOK KANDY TANGERINE.NEVER USED

$5*

















SHIPPED ????? :uh: 

Have you sent the grill or fenders outr yet? Might as well get all shipped at once. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*UNFORTUNATLY I HAVE TO SELL THIS ONE DUE TO SOME SHIT! I WAS NOT GOIN TO SELL WITH THESE RIMS BUT I HAVE TO DO WHAT I HAVE TO DO.

59 CHEVY IMPALA ALL CHROME UNDIES AND REALISTIC SPOKES.

$140 FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11889619
> *UNFORTUNATLY I HAVE TO SELL THIS ONE DUE TO SOME SHIT! I WAS NOT GOIN TO SELL WITH THESE RIMS BUT I HAVE TO DO WHAT I HAVE TO DO.
> 
> 59 CHEVY IMPALA ALL CHROME UNDIES AND REALISTIC SPOKES.
> ...


CALL ME


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn that 59 is a beaultful sorry you have to sell it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES SOME MORE STUFF. 
PLEASE PAYPAL IF YOU CAN, STUFF NEED TO GO.!!!*

SHIPPING $3 

*I'M GUESSING 24''s. CUSTOM RIMS THAT ARE SEE THROUGH. I HAVE A PIC WITH THEM ON A MODEL FOR REFERENCE.

$8*

















*2 PACKS OF RACING CHROME RACING WHEELS.

$4*










*15'' SUB WOOFER COVERS

$4*









*RED MINI FLAKE

$4*









*SILVER MINI FLAKE GOOD SIZE BAG

$5*

















*STILL AVAILABLE*
*UNFORTUNATLY I HAVE TO SELL THIS ONE DUE TO SOME SHIT! I WAS NOT GOIN TO SELL WITH THESE RIMS BUT I HAVE TO DO WHAT I HAVE TO DO.

59 CHEVY IMPALA ALL CHROME UNDIES AND REALISTIC SPOKES.

$140 FREE SHIPPING*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WISH I HAD SOME EXTRA SPENDAGE ! Would love the regal chrome and the lot of decals !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> *HERES SOME MORE STUFF.
> PLEASE PAYPAL IF YOU CAN, STUFF NEED TO GO.!!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> > *HERES SOME MORE STUFF.
> > PLEASE PAYPAL IF YOU CAN, STUFF NEED TO GO.!!!*
> > *THIS WAS A TUFF ONE TO LET GO, HAD THIS DONE FROM A COOL HOMIE  .
> > BUICK REGAL CHROME SUSPENSION BUMPERS AND GRILL.
> ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I will take decals and air filters .


I will paypal 5 bucks later homie.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

ill take the felix plates...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES SOME MORE STUFF. 
PLEASE PAYPAL IF YOU CAN, STUFF NEED TO GO.!!!*

SHIPPING $3 



*2 PACKS OF RACING CHROME RACING WHEELS.

$4*








*15'' SUB WOOFER COVERS

$4*









*RED MINI FLAKE

$4*









*SILVER MINI FLAKE GOOD SIZE BAG

$5*

















*STILL AVAILABLE*
*UNFORTUNATLY I HAVE TO SELL THIS ONE DUE TO SOME SHIT! I WAS NOT GOIN TO SELL WITH THESE RIMS BUT I HAVE TO DO WHAT I HAVE TO DO.

59 CHEVY IMPALA ALL CHROME UNDIES AND REALISTIC SPOKES.

59 SOLD 
:biggrin:*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES WHATS LEFT STILL </span>* :biggrin: 
*ACOUPLE MORE THINGS THAT I DON'T THINK I'LL MAKE USE OF.*
*THESE ARE 1 OF A KIND MONDO 12'' ALUMINUM SUBS. ONCE PAINTED AND DETAILED THEY WILL LOOK SIK * 

*$10* 
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/4sale004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*2 CHROME PUMPS
CHROME CHEVY TAHOE GRILL AND BUMPERS, MAYBE CAN BE USED FOR OLDER SILVERADO TRUCKS

<span style=\'color:green\'>$3** 







*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

payment sent :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wheels go out?


----------



## 49NRS SF (May 26, 2008)

SMILEY, CALL ME IF YOPU STILL HAVE THE '59 BEFORE I SPEND THE $$$$$$


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES SOME MORE STUFF. 
PLEASE PAYPAL IF YOU CAN, STUFF NEED TO GO.!!!*

SHIPPING $3 
*2 PACKS OF RACING CHROME RACING WHEELS.

$4*








*15'' SUB WOOFER COVERS

$4*









*THESE ARE 1 OF A KIND MONDO 12'' ALUMINUM SUBS. ONCE PAINTED AND DETAILED THEY WILL LOOK SIK * 

*$10* 










*2 CHROME PUMPS
CHROME CHEVY TAHOE GRILL AND BUMPERS, MAYBE CAN BE USED FOR OLDER SILVERADO TRUCKS

$3 







*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> *HERES SOME MORE STUFF.
> PLEASE PAYPAL IF YOU CAN, STUFF NEED TO GO.!!!*
> 
> SHIPPING $3
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SON OF A BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *</span> :angry: 

*<span style=\'color:red\'>BANKS [email protected][email protected] SUCK ASS!!!!* 

*WELL UNFORTUNATLY I WILL BE POSTING SOME STUFF THAT I THOUGHT I WOULD NEVER GET RID OF AND A COUPLE MORE THINGS TONIGHT!!!*

*SO BE LOOKIN OUT ABOUT 8:00 PST.*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

yes they do thats why i dont have one . if it aint in my pocket i cant spend it :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: JUST A BUNCH OF BS WITH THERE DAMN OVERDRAFT CHARGES AND SHIT!! CREDIT PURCHASES SUCK TOO


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DAMN IT!!  

I WOULD PREFFER PAYPAL IF POSSIBLE.

SHIPPING $4

RESIN 1963 IMPALA WAGON. I STARTED TO DO SOME WORK ON THE ENGINE BAY WITH A LIL HELP FROM MRBIGGS ALONG WITH SOME INTERIOR WORK. THIS WAS GOIN TO BE A BIG PROJECT FOR ME BUT SHIT HAPPENS! :biggrin: 
.*

*$40* *PENDING</span>*
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale017.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale019.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale020.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale021.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*1950 CHEVY P/U. PAINTED TAMYIA CLEAR RED. ALL PARTS ARE PAINTED, JUST NO CLEAR. I ADDED SOME PINSTRIIPES TOO.ALSO COMES WITH FAT OLD SKOOL WHITE WALLS.UNDIES ARE DROPPED ALREADY JUST NEED RIMS.*

*$15*
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale023.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale024.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l196/copper96/moresale027.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*1972 CHEVY NOVA W/ RESIN COWL HOOD.

<span style=\'color:green\'>$13*




















*MORE IN A SEC!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*PEGASUS DIAMOND KNOCKOFFS

$2*










*MORE TO COME!*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

diamond knock offs and herb deeks to me!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 21 2008, 06:52 PM~11935026
> *diamond knock offs and herb deeks to me!
> *


KO OK HERB DEEKS SOLD ALREADY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

up


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

more... hno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wats up wit tha 50???? pm me!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Oct 21 2008, 01:01 PM~11932416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: i haven't had a bank account for almost a year now...  and my paypal is done too :angry:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2008, 12:31 AM~11901228
> *wheels go out?
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yesterday


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 21 2008, 07:39 PM~11934846
> *DAMN IT!!
> 
> I WOULD PREFFER PAYPAL IF POSSIBLE.
> ...



Whats the status on that wagon? And what about all the CHROME stuff?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

STILL PENDING, AND GOT A GOOD OFFER FOR THE CHROME.

NEEDED CASH.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn homie, is that $15 shipped for the 50 chevy pu


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2008, 11:31 AM~11940380
> *STILL PENDING, AND GOT A GOOD OFFER FOR THE CHROME.
> 
> NEEDED CASH.
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

I'll take the '50 Chevy PU + whatever shipping. I'll give you $20 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ugh i hate being at school. i miss all the good stuff

good luck on the sell


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Oct 22 2008, 01:04 PM~11941766
> *I'll take the '50 Chevy PU + whatever shipping.  I'll give you $20  :biggrin:
> *


50 PICK UP SOLD ALREADY BRO.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHAT YOU GOT LEFT BRO?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2008, 04:57 PM~11943059
> *50 PICK UP SOLD  ALREADY BRO.
> *



Dammit! :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DAMN IT!!  

I WOULD PREFFER PAYPAL IF POSSIBLE.

SHIPPING $4

1972 CHEVY NOVA W/ RESIN COWL HOOD.

$13
















MORE IN A SEC!

:biggrin:*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Any more pics on tha Wagon???? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what angles you need


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2008, 10:01 PM~11947807
> *what angles you need
> *



wat ever bro!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

wagon sold


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANY MANDO WHEELS FOR SALE?????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NAW BRO, GOTTA KEEP THOSE


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

so what else ya got besides the nova?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2008, 10:42 PM~11948212
> *GOT THIS BLACK 63. PAINTS DECSENT. MADE FROM A HT TO VERT. INCLUDES UPTOP AND PART TO FINISH. HAS A SMALL SMALL CHIP ON DRIVER SIDE IN THE 2ND PIC
> 
> $10
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I WOULD PREFFER PAYPAL IF POSSIBLE.

SHIPPING $4

*1972 CHEVY NOVA W/ RESIN COWL HOOD.

$13*
















*MORE IN A SEC!*

:biggrin:


*ALSO GOT THIS BLACK 63. MADE TO VERT FROM A HT. HOOD IS NOT PAINTED BUT COME WITH EXTRAS TO FINISH IT. ALSO HAS A SMALL CHIP ON THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR IN 2ND PIC. PAINT IS DECSENT. HOOD IS E Z 2 MATCH, IT'S MODELMASTER FLAT BLACK AND HIGHGLOSS CLEAR. COMES WITH UPTOP TOO.*

*$ 10*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 23 2008, 12:10 AM~11948424
> *I WOULD PREFFER PAYPAL IF POSSIBLE.
> 
> SHIPPING $4
> ...


63 SELL YET


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

im ready to send money pay pal if u still got 63 lmk


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: sold


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt for the homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 24 2008, 10:40 AM~11961902
> *STILL 4 SALE
> I WOULD PREFFER PAYPAL IF POSSIBLE.
> 
> ...


63 sold


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:angry: NOOOOOOOOO :burn: :guns: :machinegun: J/K IM OVER IT :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 08:52 PM~11967211
> *:angry: NOOOOOOOOO  :burn:  :guns:  :machinegun:  J/K IM OVER IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: j/k


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ANY INTEREST IN THIS, 1967 IMPALA WAGON, GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO 

$200 ALOT OF DETAIL*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 03:54 PM~12071974
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


you know you wanna buy it :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2008, 05:11 PM~12071623
> *ANY INTEREST IN THIS, 1967 IMPALA WAGON, GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO
> 
> $200 ALOT OF DETAIL
> ...


thats BEAUTIFUL!!!! :0 if it wasnt the holidays id jump on that!!!! good luck on the sale homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ANY INTEREST IN THIS, 1967 IMPALA WAGON, GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO 

$200 ALOT OF DETAIL*












TTT 

*MORE PICS LET ME KNOW*


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 6 2008, 08:27 AM~12079457
> *ANY INTEREST IN THIS, 1967 IMPALA WAGON, GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO
> 
> $200 ALOT OF DETAIL
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

MORE PICS
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=387218&st=160


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*EXTRAS:* PHOTO ETCH GRILL, EMBLEMS, KEY HOLES, KEYS, ALUMINUM ROTORS ALL AROUND, CHROME EXHAUST TIPS, PHOTO ETCH HOOD HINDGES

*ENJOY* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this thing is flawless!

wish i had the cash! good luck with the sale homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> *EXTRAS:* PHOTO ETCH GRILL, EMBLEMS, KEY HOLES, KEYS, ALUMINUM ROTORS ALL AROUND, CHROME EXHAUST TIPS, PHOTO ETCH HOOD HINDGES
> 
> *ENJOY* :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT for a great seller. Got my package homie, thanks.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GLAD IT GOT THERE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*EXTRAS:* PHOTO ETCH GRILL, EMBLEMS, KEY HOLES, KEYS, ALUMINUM ROTORS ALL AROUND, CHROME EXHAUST TIPS, PHOTO ETCH HOOD HINDGES

*ENJOY* :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

U take Food stampz????? :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 11:16 AM~12145642
> *U take Food stampz????? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 10:16 AM~12145642
> *U take Food stampz????? :0
> *



:0 2 for 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hahahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a 408 do u have somemore big rims?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

danm that 67 is crazy sick , question where did you get the hood henges from and do they work (alow the hood to go up and down )?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

got them from a cool homie on here. and no they dont work, but with some tweaking they probably would


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 13 2008, 12:33 PM~12146445
> *hahahahahaha :roflmao:
> *



so does that mean NO????   uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 12:16 PM~12145642
> *U take Food stampz????? :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 13 2008, 08:49 PM~12152142
> *so does that mean NO????     uffin:
> *


 :uh: no stamps :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*EXTRAS:* PHOTO ETCH GRILL, EMBLEMS, KEY HOLES, KEYS, ALUMINUM ROTORS ALL AROUND, CHROME EXHAUST TIPS, PHOTO ETCH HOOD HINDGES

*ENJOY* :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 14 2008, 10:45 AM~12155424
> *EXTRAS: PHOTO ETCH GRILL, EMBLEMS, KEY HOLES, KEYS, ALUMINUM ROTORS ALL AROUND, CHROME EXHAUST TIPS, PHOTO ETCH HOOD HINDGES
> 
> ENJOY :biggrin:
> ...


only if i had a yawb


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Call me bro this weekend, we might make this werk! No stampz :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 14 2008, 01:27 PM~12158117
> *Call me bro this weekend, we might make this werk! No stampz :biggrin:
> *


lol. pm me ur number again bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

what else u sellin?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what else u sellin


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT THIS 64 IMPALA HOPPER A WHILE BACK AND ITS BEEN SITTING IN THE CLOSET SINCE I GOT IT, NOT REALLY INTO THESE. I DID TEST IT AND IT DID MOVE, BUT I THINK IT NEEDS SOME WORK. 

MAKE ME AN OFFER?? *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DESCENT OFFER!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

oh no it will demage the motors.. LMAO.. give ya a bump for big kids great spelling..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

none of the hopper ppl want it??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok i'll trade for a kit???


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

can you post pics of wat it look like underneath?and were did you get it.i was lookin at tha sheet.never seen that before.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Does it come with the 38 grille ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup. pics in bout 5 min.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 4 2009, 06:43 PM~12908878
> *anybody interested in a 1938 CHEVY 4DR. pics in a bit just gotta charge my ladies camera.
> *


trade you for some seats


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

nice impala


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT SOME STUFF TO GET RID OF, JUST THINGS I'M NOT USEING.*

*PAYPAL PREFERRED*




*JAPAN KITS STYLE DECALS & OTHER STUFF- $1.50*










*MICS. CHROME PARTS, SOME 64 STUFF- $1.50*










*HILUX P/U DECALS- $1.00*










*CHROME AMP RACK- $1.50*










*THICK WIDE WHITE WALLS- $4.00 FOR BOTH*










*STREET BURNER TUB THAT I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED. JUST TUB IN THE PIC IS WHAT FOR SALE. $3.00*
































*1958 IMPALA STILL SEALED- $14.00 SHIPPED*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

pm sent for the skirts


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

ill take them hilux decals. got any other decals?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> *GOT SOME STUFF TO GET RID OF, JUST THINGS I'M NOT USEING.*
> 
> *PAYPAL PREFERRED*
> *ROLLS FOR INITERIOR, BIGGS USES THIS STUFF. CHECK OUT HIS 64 FROM BACK IN THE DAYS FOR REFFERENCE.
> ...


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Feb 13 2009, 05:43 PM~12995791
> *ill take them hilux decals. got any other decals?
> *



DONT deal with this dude...tainted.Keep fukkin with me bro....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*STREET BURNER TUB THAT I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED. JUST TUB IN THE PIC IS WHAT FOR SALE. $3.00*

























DO THE SKULLS COME WITH THE THIS !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 10:56 PM~13014769
> *STREET BURNER TUB THAT I STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED. JUST TUB IN THE PIC IS WHAT FOR SALE.  $3.00
> 
> 
> ...


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2009, 11:25 AM~13027466
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


you already send payment on that trucka kit i got you want ? if not send this tub with it and and make it $7.00 for truck instead of what i was asking !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 10:34 AM~13028521
> *you  already  send  payment  on that trucka  kit  i  got  you  want  ?  if  not  send  this  tub  with  it  and  and  make  it    $7.00  for  truck instead  of  what  i  was  asking !
> *


 :0  ok u got it bro,. will send it all out tomorrow


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 17 2009, 01:42 PM~13028602
> *:0    ok u got it bro,. will send it all out tomorrow
> *



works for me Thanks ! Now it looks like i got to build a wild custom g-body ! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Got the radio faces today. Thanks Smiley.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2008, 01:29 PM~12145831
> *:0  2 for 1  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, brings back memories!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YUP I GO THE INTERIOR BUCKET AND PAYMENT BRO ! ITS IN THE MAIL ON TUESDAY !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA SELL ANY MORE MODELS, BUT AFTER THIS ONE WAS DONE I WASN'T FEELING IT, SO THIS WILL BE THE ONE I GET RID OF. PLUS OUR BABYSITTER DECIDED TO BAIL ON US SO NOW WE GOTTA LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE* :angry: 

75 CAPRICE 


*$60 SHIPPED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY JUST SEND IT TO ME AND CALL IT EVEN :biggrin: 















































































J/K HOMIE, WORKING ON BOMBS FOR NOW. THAT A CLEAN ASS RIDE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2009, 10:36 PM~13265967
> *I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA SELL ANY MORE MODELS, BUT AFTER THIS ONE WAS DONE I WASN'T FEELING IT, SO THIS WILL BE THE ONE I GET RID OF. PLUS OUR BABYSITTER DECIDED TO BAIL ON US SO NOW WE GOTTA LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE :angry:
> 
> 75 CAPRICE
> ...



sory bro its always something :uh: someone pic this up help a homie out paint is clean. overall clean build :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> > *GOT SOME STUFF TO GET RID OF, JUST THINGS I'M NOT USEING.*
> >
> > *PAYPAL PREFERRED*
> > *ROLLS FOR INITERIOR, BIGGS USES THIS STUFF. CHECK OUT HIS 64 FROM BACK IN THE DAYS FOR REFFERENCE.
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA SELL ANY MORE MODELS, BUT AFTER THIS ONE WAS DONE I WASN'T FEELING IT, SO THIS WILL BE THE ONE I GET RID OF. PLUS OUR BABYSITTER DECIDED TO BAIL ON US SO NOW WE GOTTA LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE* :angry: 

75 CAPRICE 
*$60 SHIPPED*










































































*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

nice build what is ya bottom $ shipped to 70520? I can prolly scrounge up some cash i wanna try and help man! just PM me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Mar 17 2009, 08:28 PM~13308974
> * nice build what is ya bottom $ shipped to 70520? I can prolly scrounge up some cash i wanna try and help man!  just PM me
> *


NOT MY SALE BUT THIS IS A BAD ASS RIDE ! ITS A 75 NOT THE COMMON 76 , WITH FRESH CHROME PARTS ! 

$60.00 SHIPPED IS ABOUT $40.00 TO CHEAP IF IT WERE MY BUILT UP FOR SALE CAUSE THIS IS EASILY A $100.00 BUILD !


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

oh man i definately caught the 75 and the 76 difference, jus tryin to help if i can ya know! work is slow and i know how it is to be in need of a lil help. just wanna give a hand if i could come up with some cash for him, definately not tryin to bust anyones balls to try and get somethin for nothin, for i am a man of my word. just ask LUXMAN. the message was sent in the best regards.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS MINI 

BUT $60 IS THE BEST I CAN DO SCRPNIT, SHIPPED TOO. LMK


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

Done! PM me ya addy and i will get it to ya!! Thanks


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Mar 18 2009, 03:12 PM~13317109
> *Done! PM me ya addy and i will get it to ya!! Thanks
> *



trust me homie you are not gona be disapointed


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

homie got da ends, cant wait to see the whip cause im sure it will look better up close and personal. thanks 408MODELS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

it will DEMAGE the motors.....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Jan 29 2009, 04:27 PM~12851082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to two pages ago.. LMAO.. Just bustin your balls man..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

it's cool, just trying to get rid of this thing


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what else u got


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Smiley! Bring it to the stockton show and ill trade you sumthin for it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

it's pending right now.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok koo!


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

hey 408 any updates ? still no car bro.


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

its all good got the ride homie its sweet bro thank you!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: SOLD


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2009, 07:47 AM~13582547
> *:biggrin:  SOLD
> *


 :uh: whats sold?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

JUST SOLD MY 300 FOR $280 

















































J/K


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 15 2009, 08:26 AM~13582824
> *JUST SOLD MY 300 FOR $280
> J/K
> *


I WAS ABOUT TO SAY........ :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA DO THIS, BUT F!#%IT. SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO. I GOT A COUPLE HOMIES THAT I'VE BEEN TALKING TO AND KNOW WERE I'M COMEING FROM*   


*I WILL POSTING MORE STUFF UP THIS WEEK. I' GONNA CLEAR OUT MY GOODY BOX THIS WEEK TOO*  

*I HAVE A SET PRICE BUTI REALLY WANNA KNOW WHAT OFFERS I MIGHT GET FOR THIS??? *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT THIS OFF A COOL HOMIE. HATE TO LET IT GO BUT F$%$ IT*  

DRIVER SIDE SPARE TIRE FENDER, THESE WERE FROM BACK IN DAYS. VERY HARD TO COME BY.

*$10*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2009, 08:09 AM~13701206
> *GOT THIS OFF A COOL HOMIE. HATE TO LET IT  GO BUT F$%$ IT
> 
> DRIVER SIDE SPARE TIRE FENDER, THESE WERE FROM BACK IN DAYS. VERY HARD TO COME BY.
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*TTT

MORE STUFF TONIGHT*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2009, 08:09 AM~13701206
> *GOT THIS OFF A COOL HOMIE. HATE TO LET IT  GO BUT F$%$ IT
> 
> DRIVER SIDE SPARE TIRE FENDER, THESE WERE FROM BACK IN DAYS. VERY HARD TO COME BY.
> ...


Still waiting for mine, how about you just throw me this one

still looking for a box for that 54.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2009, 02:36 PM~13705414
> *TTT
> 
> MORE STUFF TONIGHT
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 27 2009, 06:32 PM~13707881
> *  :dunno:
> *


X2... :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WELL UNFORTUNALTY MY CAMERA CHARGER IS BROKEN AND MY LADY CANT FIND HER CORD, SO I'M GONNA BORROW THE ONE FROM HER WORK AND HOPEFULLY THEN THEM UP TONIGHT.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2009, 03:31 PM~13706047
> *Still waiting for mine, how about you just throw me this one
> 
> still looking for a box for that 54.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

smiley what plug u need.i have a grip of different 1s :thumbsup:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

yea i'm still waiting on my set of spare tire fenders as well. nothing but hopes and dreams, and promises


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Apr 28 2009, 07:35 PM~13721335
> *yea i'm still waiting on my set of spare tire fenders as well. nothing but hopes and dreams, and promises
> *


why u waiting?did you pay for a set and never got them?  :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Apr 28 2009, 06:35 PM~13721335
> *yea i'm still waiting on my set of spare tire fenders as well. nothing but hopes and dreams, and promises
> *


 :uh: i've said i would refund you the money bro, but you wanted to wait till i got new mold. Well the new mold doesnt look like it's gonna happen, so agian pm me your info and i'll refund you your money.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THE ONE I HAVE UP FOR SALE ARE NOT MY FENDER STYLE, THOSE WERE MADE BY SOMEBODY ELSE. I REALLY DON'Y WANNA JUST GIVE THOSE AWAY SINCE I PAID FOR THOSE AND THEY ARE RARE*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 27 2009, 08:09 AM~13701206
> *GOT THIS OFF A COOL HOMIE. HATE TO LET IT  GO BUT F$%$ IT
> 
> DRIVER SIDE SPARE TIRE FENDER, THESE WERE FROM BACK IN DAYS. VERY HARD TO COME BY.
> ...


* SOLD....* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CHRARGING THE CAMERA, WILL BE POSTING UP SOME STUFF IN ABOUT 20MIN


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

....waiting.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*CHROME 67 IMPALA MANIFOLD AND RESIN AIR FILTER

$3*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

20'' AOSHIMA WHEELS, COME WITH TIRES
I'll take these.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ILL TAKE THE GRILL AND BUMPER FOR THE CADDY


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll take the boxes and pedals.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 30 2009, 06:57 PM~13748683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Apr 30 2009, 06:59 PM~13748711
> *I'll take the boxes and pedals.
> *


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2009, 11:02 PM~13748745
> *
> *


What your PayPal info?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SET OF DETAIL MASTER ALUMINUM RINGS, THESE MIGHT FIT THE 5.20s. THESE ARE THE RINGS ONLY.

$6*


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2009, 08:25 PM~13749029
> *SET OF DETAIL MASTER ALUMINUM RINGS, THESE MIGHT FIT THE 5.20s. THESE ARE THE RINGS ONLY.
> 
> $6
> ...


*SOLD* :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2009, 07:55 PM~13748661
> *CHRYSLER 300 RESIN SCOOP HOOD
> 
> $ 2
> ...



put them in my box, ill add the payment to what i owe ya...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 30 2009, 08:55 PM~13748661
> *CHRYSLER 300 RESIN SCOOP HOOD
> 
> $ 2
> ...



ill take the manifold mainly cause i need the filter :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Apr 30 2009, 07:47 PM~13749338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Payment sent


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 30 2009, 09:37 PM~13750084
> *ill take the manifold mainly cause i need the filter :biggrin:
> *


thought you were broke?  :dunno:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 1 2009, 01:54 PM~13755016
> *thought you were broke?   :dunno:
> *


I don't know about him but I can find $3.00 in change in my couch.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sent off the mo today brother.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 1 2009, 11:54 AM~13755016
> *thought you were broke?   :dunno:
> *



yeah your right i probably dont have 3 bucks :uh:


how do you have 6 thought you didnt have a job 

 :420: :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 1 2009, 06:15 PM~13759331
> *yeah your right i probably dont have 3 bucks :uh:
> how do you have 6 thought you didnt have a job
> 
> ...


fool im a hustler :nicoderm: i slang that ink


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOLD KO's
$2*










*75 GLASSHOUSE RESIN CLIP, W/ 76 CLIP TO FIX BROKEN CORNOR ON 75 CLIP.
$6*

















*MONDOS OLD WIDE SPOKES, 2 OR 3 SPOKES BROKEN.SPOKES AND HUBS ONLY
$7*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN 

wish this shyt was likke about 4-6 more weeks lol


good shyt here , BUY IT UP


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> *
> HYDRO DEAL. 2 ALUM. PUMPS, ALUM DUMPS AND BACK PLATES
> $7
> 
> ...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

*1939 CHEVY RESIN 4DR, BODY AND TUB ONLY. RESIN NEEDS WORK.
$ 20*










FOOOOOOK, 

trade?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

ill take if still up..
Chrome spokes pink lips 
chrome 2 prong KO
system deal
69 chevelle

let me know...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 4 2009, 11:53 AM~13778188
> *ill take if still up..
> Chrome spokes PINK LIPS
> chrome 2 prong KO
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DELETED WHAT WAS SOLD</span>*

*SO I DECIDED TOGET RID OF SOME STUFF THATS JUST BEEN SITTIN THERE AND THAT I NEVER USE OR WONT USE FOR A LONG TIME. GOTTA START FRESH*  

*ALL KITS WILL BE $6 SHIPPING ON TOP OF WHAT THE PRICE IS, DUE TO THE FACT THAT THATS WHAT IT GOES FOR. *

*PAYPAL PREFFRED, BUT M.O. IS OK*  WONT HOLD FOR TOO LONG!!!

* <span style=\'color:red\'>~~~PLEASE PM WHAT WHAT YOU LIKE, FIRST COME FIRST SERVE. I WILL BE CHECKING MY PM's PERIODICLY DUE TO THE FACT THAT WE HAVE A RESTRICTION ON OUR INTERNET AT WORK NOW~~~* :angry: 

*1939 CHEVY RESIN 4DR, BODY AND TUB ONLY. RESIN NEEDS WORK.
$ 20*










*GOLD KO's
$2*








*75 GLASSHOUSE RESIN CLIP, W/ 76 CLIP TO FIX BROKEN CORNOR ON 75 CLIP.
$6*

















*MONDOS OLD WIDE SPOKES, 2 OR 3 SPOKES BROKEN.SPOKES AND HUBS ONLY
$7*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ILL TAKE THE PE KNOCKOFFS AND CENTERS....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The pe centers and k/os is been spoken for !


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll take the hood hinges, hardlines, and gray seatbelt material.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'LL TAKE THE CARB PE PARTS AND DOOR HANDLES
SEND ME THE TOTAL AND PAY PAL ACC #
VAL Q


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+May 4 2009, 11:12 AM~13780042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@May 1 2009, 02:28 PM~13755928
> *I don't know about him but I can find $3.00 in change in my couch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll take the 39 resisin if it's still up for sale. P.M. Me


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

thanx for the stuff i n the bm got off you.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

what else ya got?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

JUST BUILTS :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2009, 01:00 PM~13792811
> *JUST BUILTS  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I STILL GOT THE 300 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THESE HAVE BEEN SHIPPED TODAY:

MODELTECH
YOUCANTFADEME
MKD904
PHANTOMW351
[email protected]
AJ128
LINC*

the others, just waiting for some paypal & MO.  

i will pm u all the CONF. #'S in a bit.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Ay dawg. Do you have anything else other than built kits? Accessories or anything?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2009, 01:39 PM~13793253
> *THESE HAVE BEEN SHIPPED TODAY:
> 
> MODELTECH
> ...


 I HAVE YOUR BOX SITTING HERE TOO..... TOMORROW....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+May 5 2009, 12:11 PM~13792948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 5 2009, 12:02 PM~13794095
> *what about my pe knock off and centers bro? did u mail them?
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 5 2009, 01:44 PM~13793312
> *I HAVE YOUR BOX SITTING HERE TOO..... TOMORROW....
> *


sent first class conf is 

0308 0660 0000 8336 6296


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 12 2009, 11:36 PM~13265967
> *I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA SELL ANY MORE MODELS, BUT AFTER THIS ONE WAS DONE I WASN'T FEELING IT, SO THIS WILL BE THE ONE I GET RID OF. PLUS OUR BABYSITTER DECIDED TO BAIL ON US SO NOW WE GOTTA LOOK FOR ANOTHER ONE :angry:
> 
> 75 CAPRICE
> ...


damn this 1 is bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got them boots in today  thanks bro, that shit was fast


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

GOT MY STUFF TODAY THANKS BROTHER uffin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NO PROBLEMS HOMIES


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 7 2009, 01:57 PM~13817274
> *TTT
> I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA DO THIS, BUT F!#%IT. I GOT MY SONS BAPTISM COMEING UP SOON AND  :biggrin: SO THOUGHT I WOULD GET RID OF SOME STUFF
> I WILL POSTING MORE STUFF UP THIS WEEK. I' GONNA CLEAR OUT MY GOODY BOX THIS WEEK TOO
> ...


it wasnt ment to be sold :twak:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL.  So do you wanna buy it?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2009, 09:11 AM~13825786
> *LOL.  So do you wanna buy it?
> *


thats a keeper. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

need some FERIA$$$


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok next up is the PURPLE LS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2009, 09:23 AM~13825908
> *ok next up is the PURPLE LS :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:guns: 



:buttkick: 




:twak: 



:loco: 



:yessad:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2009, 09:19 AM~13825873
> *need some FERIA$$$
> *


if you need it that bad i can pimp that ass of yours to some paisas .








:barf: 







:wave:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2009, 10:02 AM~13826258
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u still in a builders block?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

not that bad no more.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2009, 10:11 AM~13826345
> *not that bad no more.
> *


i been too busy putn a new engine in my 62  its almost done.i been taken my time :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Got all my parts Homie... Thanks for the extras


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 4 2009, 08:18 AM~13779554
> *DELETED WHAT WAS SOLD</span>
> 
> SO I DECIDED TOGET RID OF SOME STUFF THATS JUST BEEN SITTIN THERE AND THAT I NEVER USE OR WONT USE FOR A LONG TIME. GOTTA START FRESH
> ...


i want the 39 sedan and 75 clip.... pm me for total...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

shit my bad bro, the 39 is sold. gotta update it again :banghead:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES WHATS LEFT*



*GOLD KO's
$2*










*75 GLASSHOUSE RESIN CLIP, W/ 76 CLIP TO FIX BROKEN CORNOR ON 75 CLIP.
$6*

















*MONDOS OLD WIDE SPOKES, 2 OR 3 SPOKES BROKEN.SPOKES AND HUBS ONLY
$7*


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

heres some old school for you.i tried to put it up in here but it wouldnt let it play :angry:


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

i need a 93 fleet brougham resin lowrider with bumper kit


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

and yo web page


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@May 8 2009, 02:09 PM~13827525
> *i need a 93 fleet brougham resin lowrider with bumper kit
> *




wrong section hom,ie...you need to look for the MODELRS WANT ADS the post what you looking for in there...


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

send me some pic of 93 fleet


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@May 8 2009, 11:23 AM~13827651
> *send me some pic of 93 fleet
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## texanheadturner (May 5, 2009)

ok hit me up beaumont tx car show 5/8/09 5/7/09 11st


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE HELL YOUR TALKING ABOUT??? :dunno:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner_@May 8 2009, 12:29 PM~13827706
> *ok hit me up beaumont tx car show 5/8/09 5/7/09 11st
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :loco: 

sorry but your responses made me laugh


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texanheadturner+May 8 2009, 02:29 PM~13827706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too...
and texan heres the link you need to ask for something in..but ill tell you...ppl frown upon having no posts and already asking for something...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=324506 

thats the want ads...


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'LL TAKE THE CHROME 67 IMPALA MANIFOLD AND RESIN AIR FILTER, THANKS
VAL Q


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SOLD ALREADY VAL. I FORGET TO UP DATE THE TOPIC BRO. MY BAD


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2009, 04:29 PM~13830214
> *SOLD ALREADY VAL. I FORGET TO  UP DATE THE TOPIC BRO. MY BAD
> *


 NO PRO. BRO THANKS


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 8 2009, 10:48 AM~13826127
> *:guns:
> 
> :buttkick:
> ...



x2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Where's the goodies at?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO IT LOOKS LIKE I GOT EVERYONES PAYMENT, SORRY FOR LAGGIN ON THE LAST HOMIES WHO PAID*  . 

*SO EVERYONES ELSES STUFF WILL GO OUT TOMORROW*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I WANT THAT , PM ME ON WHAT WE CAN DO ON IT......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

64 SOLD :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo smiley pm me, I need to ask you about a 63 hood


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2009, 10:41 AM~13843365
> *TTT
> I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA DO THIS, BUT F!#%IT. I GOT MY SONS BAPTISM COMEING UP SOON AND  :biggrin: SO THOUGHT I WOULD GET RID OF SOME STUFF
> I WILL POSTING MORE STUFF UP THIS WEEK. I' GONNA CLEAR OUT MY GOODY BOX THIS WEEK TOO
> ...


you sure you wanna do that?the rims/tires and the resin body is over $100 together.thats not including the supplies used on the build too. :angry: dont sell it too cheap :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 11 2009, 11:46 PM~13859306
> *you sure you wanna do that?the rims/tires and the resin body is over $100 together.thats not including the supplies used on the build too. :angry: dont sell it too cheap :dunno:
> *



exactly why i sent him the pm that i did soo that way when he regrets selling it he could still get it back


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 29 2009, 07:40 AM~13727085
> *THE ONE I HAVE UP FOR SALE ARE NOT MY FENDER STYLE, THOSE WERE MADE BY SOMEBODY ELSE. I REALLY DON'Y WANNA JUST GIVE THOSE AWAY SINCE I PAID FOR THOSE AND THEY ARE RARE
> *


who mastered it??? :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

still got the gold ko's?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got my kits today! Thanks again! :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Where's my stuff?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

went out the other day . should be there soon.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Kool, Just curious.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 12 2009, 10:53 PM~13871312
> *who mastered it??? :0
> *


it was an old "Ron Cash" resin item


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Got my stuff today. Good seller right here guyz. Buy this shit up.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got the wheels today, THANKS again!! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got my kit today bro thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

pm me what else plated goods/photoetch ya got to get rid of...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo smiley..pm me!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

If it aint sold ill take the riviera


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 2 2009, 10:57 AM~14071071
> *OK SO [email protected]$$ IT  $150
> 
> 
> ...


man I can't believe no one hs jumped on this. I have seen cars that were not up to this standard sell on this site for this much OR MORE. 

Hell wheels on this thing are 30% of what he is asking for. UNDERPRICED if you ask me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

trust me, if i had 150 layin around, this would be on my shelf for sure.



good luck with the sell homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

*1939 CHEVY RESIN 4DR, BODY AND TUB ONLY. RESIN NEEDS WORK.
$ 20*











:dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn if i had money i would buy that wagon


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

well Smiley looks like you gonna have todo what u said u were gonna do to breakeven...that shit sux bro :angry:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PM SENT!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

recieved package today...............


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14223433
> *recieved package today...............
> *


X2 thanks bro!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Recieved package today thanks
Val Q


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THOUGHT I WOULD GET RID OF THIS, WASNT REALLY FEELING IT. 

SHIPPING $6

CURBSIDE KIT , ONLY OPENED FOR PICS. EVERYTHING IS THERE 
$10*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

trade u a seald 69 charger for it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 20 2009, 01:12 PM~14527411
> *trade u a seald 69 charger for it
> *


not into those years


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

revell 58 impala missing coustm wheels not started


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

trying to get some cash right now


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok cool


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 21 2009, 11:25 AM~13957802
> *TTT
> I KNOW I SAID I WASN'T GONNA DO THIS, BUT F!#%IT. I GOT MY SONS BAPTISM COMEING UP SOON AND  :biggrin: SO THOUGHT I WOULD GET RID OF SOME STUFF
> I WILL POSTING MORE STUFF UP THIS WEEK. I' GONNA CLEAR OUT MY GOODY BOX THIS WEEK TOO
> ...




<span style=\'color:red\'>not for sale
:nono:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 20 2009, 09:30 PM~14533835
> *not for sale
> :nono:
> *


WHY IS IT NOT FOR SALE? DID U BUY IT? :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 20 2009, 11:31 PM~14533847
> *WHY IS IT NOT FOR SALE? DID U BUY IT? :uh:
> *


actually in a way i did buy it for the owner g/l figguring that out:0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jul 21 2009, 02:37 AM~14535154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 20 2009, 09:30 PM~14533835
> *not for sale
> :nono:
> *


i forgot to update those old posts :biggrin: but no longer selling it


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Jul 20 2009, 11:31 PM~14533847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT THIS RESIN 54 CHEVY WAGON 4 DOOR FOR SALE, COME WITH THE 54 PANEL PARTS TO FINISH

$50 + $6 SHIPPING*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

UP


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*TTT SONS B-DAY IS COMEING UP AND I [email protected][email protected] HATE OVER DRAFT CHARGES* :angry: 


*GOT THIS RESIN 54 CHEVY WAGON 4 DOOR FOR SALE, COME WITH THE 54 PANEL PARTS TO FINISH

$50 + $6 SHIPPING*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT HELP THIS HOMIE OUT!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x2 his builds are off the chains... i speak from owning one of his masterpieces! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt

thanks fellas


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

TTT and If I get ahold of some cash. I want this!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2009, 10:18 AM~14692530
> *SOLD TO A VERY GOOD CUSTOMER :biggrin:
> 
> JAPAN STYLE 64
> ...



damnit :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*TTT*
*GOT THIS RESIN 54 CHEVY WAGON 4 DOOR FOR SALE, COME WITH THE 54 PANEL PARTS TO FINISH

$50 + $6 SHIPPING*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad: TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 19 2009, 02:33 PM~14818191
> *TTT
> GOT THIS RESIN 54 CHEVY WAGON 4 DOOR FOR SALE, COME WITH THE 54 PANEL PARTS TO FINISH
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT THIS CURBSIDE KIT FOR SALE. RIGHT NOW IT JUST NEED TO BE PUT TOGETHER. ITS ALL PAINTED AND CLEARED. I JUST UPGRADED THE WHEELS TO 24'S AND ADDED SOME GOODIED INSIDE.*

*$30 + $6 ship.*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*SWAP MEET!!!!!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14883532
> *SWAP MEET!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *



YUP, 

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I THINK I'M GONNA TAKE A BREAK FOR A WHILE, JUST NOT IN THE BUILDING MOOD, TO MUCH OTHER STUFF GOING ON RIGHT NOW.**

GONNA GO THRU SOME STUFF TONIGHT AND SEE WHAT I MIGHT NOT NEED ANY MORE*

*STAY TUNED!!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*EDITED HERES WHATS LEFT*

*SO AS STATED HERE ARE SOME STUFF I DONT NEED:*
PLEASE PREFERABLY PAYPAL, BUT MO ok. 



*1 PASS, SIDE 50 P/U SPARE TIRE FENDER, JUST NEEDS BONDO
$2*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 27 2009, 08:40 AM~14896658
> *
> 1 CAR PLAQUES 2
> $50
> ...



TA LOCO FIFTY DOLLARS! :0 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL KITS GONE :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Aug 27 2009, 07:48 AM~14896732
> *TA LOCO FIFTY DOLLARS!  :0  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALL IS PENDING RIGHT NOW* :biggrin: 

1ST COME 1ST SERVE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

are the side decals pending ? I got paypal right now...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

for those asking for decals they are gone.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 27 2009, 03:24 PM~14900211
> *for those asking for decals they are gone.
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*TTT *
*GOT THIS RESIN 54 CHEVY WAGON 4 DOOR FOR SALE, COME WITH THE 54 PANEL PARTS TO FINISH

$45 + $6 SHIPPING*


















*GOT THIS CURBSIDE KIT FOR SALE. RIGHT NOW IT JUST NEED TO BE PUT TOGETHER. ITS ALL PAINTED AND CLEARED. I JUST UPGRADED THE WHEELS TO 24'S AND ADDED SOME GOODIED INSIDE.*

*$25 + $6 ship.*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ANY OFFERS ON THIS??* :happysad:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 30 2009, 12:15 PM~14926874
> *ANY OFFERS ON THIS?? :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


give ya the 300....  :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 30 2009, 01:15 PM~14926874
> *ANY OFFERS ON THIS?? :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



:tears:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Aug 30 2009, 12:15 PM~14926874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still as nice as the day it arrived, case kept....  



















MY OFFER STILL STANDS, I KNOW YOU WANT IT BACK......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NEED CASH


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SINCE I GOT OUT OF THAT BUILDING MOOD, I DECIDED TO GET RID OF SOME GOODIES I'VE HAD FOR A WHILE. I'M REALLY TRYING TO GET SOME WORK DONE ON MY 1:1 300 AND MODELS JUST ISN'T GETTING MY ATTENTION RIGHT NOW ALONG WITH MANY OTHER PROJECTS AND EVENTS GOIN ON RIGHT NOW*.  

*SO PAYPAL PREFERED AND 1ST COME 1ST SERVE ON PM!!*

*AZTEC STYLE DECALS
$2*










*SYSTEM PACKAGE
$4*









*RESIN SPEAKER PACKAGE
$3*









*STOCK CHROME PARTS THAT COME WITH THE REVELL 64
$1*









*MORE IN A SEC!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*1 PASS, SIDE 50 P/U SPARE TIRE FENDER, JUST NEEDS BONDO
$2*









*LOWER PRICE</span>*  
*GOT THIS RESIN 54 CHEVY WAGON 4 DOOR FOR SALE, COME WITH THE 54 PANEL PARTS TO FINISH

<span style=\'color:green\'>$45 + $6 SHIPPING*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

pm sent on aoshima wheels, 520s, and caddy wheels..


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

pm sent brother !!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Aug 31 2009, 12:21 PM~14936341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

PM sent for the speakers package and sound system package!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2009, 12:24 PM~14936373
> *GOT THIS RESIN 54 CHEVY WAGON 4 DOOR FOR SALE, COME WITH THE 54 PANEL PARTS TO FINISH
> 
> $45 + $6 SHIPPING*
> ...



this is so fucking TEMPTING bro. if only I didn't have so much other shat going on too...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

IT'S CALLING YOUR NAME BRO


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ill take those p/e licinse plates , batteries andconsole , nd braided hose , if u still got em ,them radiatr p/e parts also


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I HAD TO REPOST THESE UP AGAIN, CAUSE HOMIE RAN INTO SUM PROBLEMS, BUT IT'S COOL*.  



*ANTENNA BALL
$2*









*SEMI CUSTOM 87 MC DASH.
$1*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT 4 KITS 
SHIPPING$ 6*



*64 IMPALA PARTS BOX, NO BODIES, JUST MICS. PARTS.
$3*


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll take the 58 and MC. pm sent


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

whats the shippin for the attena


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1+Aug 31 2009, 09:16 PM~14943802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


free for any of the smaller stuff that fits in envelopes


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i will take the cameo parts. pm sent


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2009, 10:07 PM~14943682
> *SO I HAD TO REPOST THESE UP AGAIN, CAUSE HOMIE RAN INTO SUM PROBLEMS, BUT IT'S COOL.
> 
> 4 BAR SPINNERS
> ...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

DAMN , ALWAYS BEATIN ME TO IT ^^^^^^^^^^^

ILL TAKE THE 62 BOOT , FOOT PEDALS , AND MAGZ


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14943682
> *SO I HAD TO REPOST THESE UP AGAIN, CAUSE HOMIE RAN INTO SUM PROBLEMS, BUT IT'S COOL.
> 
> 5 PC DECALS
> ...


smiley ill take the mural decals .hit me up homie lets finish mickey and talk about your project and what i can do to help a homie out


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i want the atenna...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY BRO CAN U POST UP WAT U GOT LEFT FOR SALE. CANT REALLY TELL WATS ON SALE AND WATS SOLD TKS


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i'll fix it


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERES WHATS FOR SALE STILL*

*SO PAYPAL PREFERED AND 1ST COME 1ST SERVE ON PM!!*

*AZTEC STYLE DECALS
$2*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CURBSIDE CHARGER

$25 + 6 SHIPPING


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ill take the speakers and the sysem package if u got em and the 64 impala parts . got windows?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

PM'ED


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*PACKAGES HAVE WENT OUT:

PHATRAS
PINK86REGAL
KIRBY
LINC
RAYSTREY
COAST TO COAST
SDKID
DLO STYLES*

*JUST WAITING ON MO

YOUCANTFADEME*

*IF I'M MISSING ANYONE LET ME KNOW!! *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I already got mine here.. Thanks..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'LL TAKE EM


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

got my package! thanx alot homie


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY HOMIE :thumbsup: THANKS BRO


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 10 2009, 03:39 PM~15041775
> *GOT MY PACKAGE TODAY HOMIE  :thumbsup: THANKS BRO
> *


X2, thanks man got mine today also :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

got my other package :thumbsup: thanks again homie !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i got yo money order bro.... coming at ya! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Aug 30 2009, 12:15 PM~14926874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MY OFFER STILL STANDS, I KNOW YOU WANT IT BACK......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TRUCK GOT SOLD ALREADY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

MORE STUFF







*MISC. 86 MONTE PARTS LOT
$3















*

*VARIOUS DECAL LOT
$1*










*MISC 64 PARTS
$2*

















*GOT THIS DREMEL TOOL KIT, WAS LOOKING ON LINE AND THEY GO FOR ABOUT OVER $50. SOME PARTS I USED BUT ALOT IS STILL THERE. 
$35 + SHIPPING*


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

*GOT THIS BAG OF FLOCKING COMES WITH DRAINER ALSO
$4*









*PACK OF VARIOUS WIRE FOR DISTRIBUTOR, THIS ONE IS A LIL HARDER WIRE SO ITS EASIER TO ADJUST.ONLY 2 REELS PARTIALLY USED
$5*









*VARIOUS HARDLINE WIRE
$4*









*LONG STRIP OF RESISTORS TO USE FOR FUEL FILTERS
$3*





















*LOT OF VARIOUS STYRNE STRIPS
$5*



































pm sent


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

YOU HAVE A PM!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the monty parts lot


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hit me up if styrene is still available


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

If you still got the DISTRIBUTOR and Hardwire I'll take them.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I JUST EDITED ON WHATS SOLD AND STILL LEFT


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> *GOT THIS BAG OF FLOCKING COMES WITH DRAINER ALSO
> $4*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ill take the 64 decal sheet and styrene leftovers...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you still have the resistors for the fuel filters? I want them if you still have um...Pm me total with shipping and I'll pay pal it to you tonight.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

you still have the 54 wagon?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 27 2009, 03:09 PM~15199833
> *I JUST EDITED ON WHATS SOLD AND STILL LEFT
> *



going out of buisness sale :loco:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 27 2009, 06:43 PM~15201452
> *Do you still have the resistors for the fuel filters?  I want them if you still have um...Pm me total with shipping and I'll pay pal it to you tonight.
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL WHATS LEFT



*MISC 64 PARTS
$2* *PENDING*

















*ANTENNA BALL
$2*










*GOT THIS DREMEL TOOL KIT, WAS LOOKING ON LINE AND THEY GO FOR ABOUT OVER $50. SOME PARTS I USED BUT ALOT IS STILL THERE. SO NOT SURE IF THIS IS A GOOD DEAL
$35 + SHIPPING*


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 30 2009, 11:02 AM~15227104
> *ALL WHATS LEFT
> 
> VARIOUS DECAL LOT
> ...



I'LL TAKE THESE!
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 30 2009, 10:02 AM~15227104
> *ALL WHATS LEFT
> MISC. 86 MONTE PARTS LOT
> $3 PENDING
> ...



IF THE MONTE ITEMS DONT GO I'LL TAKE THOSE AND THAT CUSTOM DASH ! IS THAT A $1.00 SHIPPED ? 

I HAVE THE CUSTOM BUCKET ALREADY WITH THE SKULLS :biggrin: SO I ALSO NEED THAT DASH NOW BROTHER  !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sent payment today for monty items


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL WHATS LEFT

*MISC 64 PARTS
$2* *PENDING*


















*GOT THIS DREMEL TOOL KIT, WAS LOOKING ON LINE AND THEY GO FOR ABOUT OVER $50. SOME PARTS I USED BUT ALOT IS STILL THERE. SO NOT SURE IF THIS IS A GOOD DEAL
$30 + SHIPPING*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I GOT THIS SMALL COMPRESSOR FOR SALE. GOOD FOR SMALL AIRBRUSH WORK ON MODELS. IT DOESN'T HAVE A REGULATOR OR ANYTHING, IT'S JUST A SIMPLE PLUG AND PLAY STYLE. I'VE HAD THIS FOR ABOUT 6 YEARS NOW AND STILL WORKS GOOD*  I WANNA SAY ITS ABOUT 10''(L)X 6''(W)X 7(H) guestimate
*MY POPS ACTUALLY BOUGHT A NEWER 1/2 SIZE CRAFTSMEN ONE SO I FUGURED I CAN USE THAT.* :biggrin: 

*TAKING ANY DESCENT OFFERS $$$$$$ 
IT IS A LIL HEAVY SO SHIPPING WILL BE DETERMINED ON LOCATION.*

*I DON'T HAVE MY PICS OF IT CAUSE I JUST DECIDED TO GET RID OF IT TODAY AND ITS AT MY FOLKS HOUSE, BUT HERE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE A ND LINK TO DETAILS ON IT*.  

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pas/pasd500.htm


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 5 2009, 11:07 AM~15272111
> *ANY OFFERS
> ANY BODY INTERSTED IN A 5 TIMES ONLY USED NINTENDO DS LITE. I GOT IT FOR MY LADY WHEN SHE WAS PREGNANT SO SHE WASN'T SO BORED, BUT SHE RARELY USED LIKE I SAID ABOUT 5 TIMES???
> 
> ...


Would you trade this for Models?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 7 2009, 08:53 AM~15291859
> *selling it for my lady, need to get some xtra DISNEYLAND cash
> *


  ok kool


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u get my money


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

-----


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 20 2009, 01:43 PM~14527083
> *THOUGHT I WOULD GET RID OF THIS, WASNT REALLY FEELING IT.
> 
> SHIPPING $6
> ...


still got it????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

i will take the 4 bar spinner hubcaps and the custom made 50 bumper guard with extra. shoot me a pm bro..!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

4BAR URS, BUMPER GAURD GONE.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

pm me bro ill take the 50 chevy off your hands bro...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro ill take the decal set and the orange decal with the girl on all fours  :0 


pm me ur addy 


u do take m/o's rite :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT
UPDATED


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*So i have an oppertunity to pick up a nice project, so sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do *:biggrin: 

*I'LL BE POSTIN SOME STUFF UP TONIGHT*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 shit u gonna sell it that sucks bro damn good build too  :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

dont feel bad smiley im gona have to do the same shit here maybe today or tommorow i just hate taking and loading pics :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 25 2010, 10:42 AM~16997872
> *dont feel bad smiley im gona have to do the same shit here maybe today or tommorow i just hate taking and loading pics :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SORRY FELLAS, I FORGOT I HAD A MEETING TO GO TO LAST NIGHT, HOPEFULLY I CAN GET STUFF UP TONIGHT.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 25 2010, 10:40 AM~16996737
> *I'LL START WITH SOME BUILDS FOR SALE
> 
> $60   shipping not included
> ...



if i wasnt in a bad spot this woud be mine . buy it up people this thing is flawless should see it in person :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: photoetch....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

IN A BIT I WILL B POSTIN UP SOME STUFF ALONG WITH KITS, WAITING FOR PICS TO UP LOAD


----------



## LOWRIDING_805 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

ELCO STILL WAITING FOR AN OWNER?? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PM'D :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

<----4 bar caps and diamond knockoffs!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 29 2010, 07:47 PM~17039058
> *<----4 bar caps and diamond knockoffs!
> *


'


*TTT FOR WHATS LEFT*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I want the calipers....Also, I have those Monte rims and tires....you still need um?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Mar 29 2010, 10:58 AM~17033727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES OR NO  LMK BY TODAY, GOTTE GET RID OF THIS STUFF


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:yes: I'll payp ya whn I get home.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sweet


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sent a IM back atcha..... LMK! Include your p.p acct infor


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 29 2010, 09:10 PM~17038519
> *MIRRORED STYLE TURNTABLE, 2 SPEEDS, LOW AND HIGH
> $8
> 
> ...


wuts the shipping on this zip is 79015


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Mar 30 2010, 11:54 AM~17045048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The turntable mirror is pending right now


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Will transfer money tonight. Thanks.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 31 2010, 10:39 AM~17055425
> *Will transfer money tonight.  Thanks.
> *


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

WHATS YOU STILL GOT LEFT ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANYBODY INERESTED IN THIS: 
RESIN 1970 BUICK SKYLARK??


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ttt,* 

well i decided to get rid of ALL my stuff, i really wanna get into a 1:1 classic ride. So i will be postin everything i have. I'll continue to build but will be a longer process


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 20 2010, 01:44 PM~17247677
> *ttt,
> 
> well i decided to get rid of ALL my stuff, i really wanna get into a 1:1 classic ride. So i will be postin everything i have. I'll continue to build but will be a longer process
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 20 2010, 01:44 PM~17247677
> *ttt,
> 
> well i decided to get rid of ALL my stuff, i really wanna get into a 1:1 classic ride. So i will be postin everything i have. I'll continue to build but will be a longer process
> *





WOW :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO YES I'LL BE RETIRING (temporarely), NOT TOO MUCH LEFT BUT SOME GOOD STUFF* :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: I'll be waiting on the pics... :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Apr 20 2010, 01:09 PM~17249567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 20 2010, 02:09 PM~17249567
> *SO YES I'LL BE RETIRING (temporarely), NOT TOO MUCH LEFT BUT SOME GOOD STUFF :biggrin:
> *


WELL, WHERES THE GOOD STUFF??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE THE STUFF I DO HAVE LEFT IS REALLY PARTS BOXES AND HALF USED PARTS. I THOUGHT I HAD ALOT MORE BUT SEEMS THAT I SOLD THE MAJORITY OF IT THE LAST COUPLE TIMES. SORRY FELLAS I THOUGHT I HAD ALOT MORE BUT SEEMS THAT I WAS WRONG.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree with Pancho, save your stuff bro for when you come back you still got everything!  Besides, no one here wants to see you RETIRE... :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 21 2010, 10:01 AM~17257417
> *I agree with Pancho, save your stuff bro for when you come back you still got everything!  Besides, no one here wants to see you RETIRE... :happysad:
> *


X2!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u got any reasonably price builts


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nah,


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL HERES THE REST IF THE STUFF I HAVE, NOT REALLY MUCH BUT IT'LL BE OUT OF MY WAY*  *INSTEAD OF JUST SITTIN THERE, SOMEONE CAN MAKE USE OF IT.*

*AGAIN SHIPPING ON KITS WILL BE $6 * 

*PAYPAL PREFFERED, PLEASE ADD $.50 TO ITEMS BELOW FOR PAYPAL FEES.*

*AZTEC DECALS
$3.00 FOR ALL*

























*2 12'' SUBS
$2.00*









*MISC STEREO DECKS
$3*









*SET OF CRAGERS AND SUPREMES
$3.00 FOR BOTH SETS*










*MORE COMING!!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*REVELL UPTOWN CHARGER,ONLY MISSING 1 SET OF RIMS AND CHROME INDASH TV, BUT HAS NON-CHROME ONE
$8.00*









*58 IMPALA PARTS BOX, HAS A PIANTED BODYM BUT WAS ROOD WAS CUT TO MAKE A VERT, SOME CHROME TRIM IS WARPED, MAINLY ALL OTHER PARTS ARE THERE, AGAIN PARTS BOX
$7.00*









*AMT CHRYSLER 300, SIDE MOULDINGS SMOOTHED OFF AND CTR DOOR POST CUT, AGAIN ANOTHER PARTS BOX, SOME PIECES MISSING
$5.00*


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I want the 64 PE stuff, the 63 bumper guard, and the conti kits so far... paypal ready... :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 20 2010, 11:44 AM~17247677
> *ttt,
> 
> well i decided to get rid of ALL my stuff, i really wanna get into a 1:1 classic ride. So i will be postin everything i have. I'll continue to build but will be a longer process
> *


x2
Im trying to build a radio flyer wagon and a trike for the kids.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 07:59 AM~17269689
> *I want the 64 PE stuff, the 63 bumper guard, and the conti kits so far... paypal ready... :happysad:
> *


those are pending right now, i'll let you know


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2010, 09:05 AM~17269743
> *those are pending right now, i'll let you know
> *


  :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Still got the pe wheel and misc. Wire?

And the 54 :cheesy: ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 07:59 AM~17269689
> *I want the 64 PE stuff, the 63 bumper guard, and the conti kits so far... paypal ready... :happysad:
> *


sorry bro all gone now


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2010, 09:21 AM~17269855
> *sorry bro all gone now
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:  Dam...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

UPDATE WUTS LEFT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

you still doing cheech and chong van ?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2010, 05:24 PM~17274298
> *SET OF CRAGERS AND SUPREMES
> $3.00 FOR BOTH SETS
> 
> ...


I WANT, PM PAYPAL


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

*AMT CHRYSLER 300, SIDE MOULDINGS SMOOTHED OFF AND CTR DOOR POST CUT, AGAIN ANOTHER PARTS BOX, SOME PIECES MISSING
$5.00*








[/quote]


to bad u dont take money order cuz i need this kit cuz my got step on.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey homie I still haven't recieve the turntable yet! When did you mail it out, on the 13th?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 22 2010, 04:25 PM~17274309
> *
> 58 IMPALA PARTS BOX, HAS A PIANTED BODYM BUT WAS ROOD WAS CUT TO MAKE A VERT, SOME CHROME TRIM IS WARPED, MAINLY ALL OTHER PARTS ARE THERE, AGAIN PARTS BOX
> $7.00
> ...


HEY BRO LMK HOW MUCH IS THIS WITH SHIPPN


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pm sent on the 39 4 door , lemme know on the 300 as well...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT, ALL THAT IS LEFT IS STILL FOR SALE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT AGAIN


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*FOR ALL THOSE THAT HAVE BOUGHT FROM ME RECENELTY I WANT TO APOLIGIZE FOR LAGGING ON SHIPPING YOUR ITEMS OUT. BEEN STUCK ON GETTING THIS 1:1 TRUCK FROM SHIPPING IT TOO JUST MONEY ISSUES. I PLAN TO HOPEFULLY GET THEM ALL OUT THIS WEEK*.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*REVELL UPTOWN CHARGER,ONLY MISSING 1 SET OF RIMS AND CHROME INDASH TV, BUT HAS NON-CHROME ONE
$8.00*









*58 IMPALA PARTS BOX, HAS A PIANTED BODYM BUT WAS ROOD WAS CUT TO MAKE A VERT, SOME CHROME TRIM IS WARPED, MAINLY ALL OTHER PARTS ARE THERE, AGAIN PARTS BOX
$7.00*









*AMT CHRYSLER 300, SIDE MOULDINGS SMOOTHED OFF AND CTR DOOR POST CUT, AGAIN ANOTHER PARTS BOX, SOME PIECES MISSING
$5.00*








[/quote]

NEED TO SELL ASAP, PAYPAL ONLY FOR THIS!!!!

$32

Got this 39 chevy 4dr this is a very clean model almost looks like a fiberglass mold, nothin even close to resin :0 . some small things to clean up other then that its rally clean.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANY GOOD OFFERS ???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

49 PENDING


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17442989
> *ALSO GOT THIS RESIN 49 MERC. CARSON TOP
> 
> $25
> ...


please tell me you would entertain a trade for something of equal value, i must have it!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

pics of the 1:1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2010, 01:43 AM~17450306
> *pics of the 1:1
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539724


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 10 2010, 11:29 AM~17442989
> *49 PENDING
> *


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

It's funny that you dont return my last IM that I send to you on Saturday, but you post up new shit forsale! It's been over 7 weeks and still waiting for my turntable mirror..... 

Like I mentioned in my last IM, it doesn't take no more then a week/week half at the must to recieve stuff from Cali as my inlaws mailed me something from Hayward on Monday, and I got it by Friday. You claimed you "remailed" it out on the 27th of April..... 2 weeks later, and still nothing! 

:thumbsdown:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YES THIS WAS AN UNFORTUNATE MISTAKE ON MY PART, AND I USUALLY DONT LET PEOPLE DOWN ON THINGS, BUT WHEN I DID GET IT BACK SHIT CAME UP WITH THIS TRUCK, BUT IT DID GO OUT, 
HERES YOUR NUMBER : 9405 5036 9930 0229 0064 24.  

SO IF U WANNA BASH NO PROB, I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL CASUE IT'S BEEN DONE TO ME. NO HARD FEELING ON MY PART.

AGAIN MY APOLOGIES, AND AS STATED ABOVE TO THOSE THAT BOUGHT FROM ME, I WILL GET THINGS OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 13 2010, 03:01 PM~17479958
> *ttt
> 
> REVELL UPTOWN CHARGER,ONLY MISSING 1 SET OF RIMS AND CHROME INDASH TV, BUT HAS NON-CHROME ONE
> ...


hey foo , i paypaled ya on the 300 already last week, you have it relisted why???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
i'll prob...pick this truck up off you ..another add from your collection to mine! :biggrin: waitin to see whats up with chris mineer about a 66 then ill pm ya about this if its stil around!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LMK


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@May 11 2010, 03:01 PM~17456109
> *It's funny that you dont return my last IM that I send to you on Saturday, but you post up new shit forsale! It's been over 7 weeks and still waiting for my turntable mirror.....
> 
> Like I mentioned in my last IM, it doesn't take no more then a week/week half at the must to recieve stuff from Cali as my inlaws mailed me something from Hayward on Monday, and I got it by Friday. You claimed you "remailed" it out on the 27th of April..... 2 weeks later, and still nothing!
> ...



smiley is a stand up guy homeboy check all his feedback  

sometimes shit happens and you get behind :run: easy to do but it aint like homie bounced out im positive youll get your stuff bro :thumbsup:

and smiley you know that truck would be on my shelf right now carnal if it wasnt for all this shit im going threw  ill get one from you one of these days when you aint lookin :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHERES THE GOOD STUFF AT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*NEED TO SELL ,DON'T THINK I'LL EVER GET TO IT *

SHIPPING: $4

*$32 *

Got this 39 chevy 4dr this is a very clean model almost looks like a fiberglass mold, nothin even close to resin :0 . some small things to clean up other then that its rally clean.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 21 2010, 09:26 AM~18101643
> *I DIDNT THINKI WAS GONNA DO THIS BUT [email protected] IT!
> 
> PARTIALY DONE, STILL NEEDS SOME WORK, SO IF SOMEONE WANTS TO TAKE OVER AND FINISH THIS BUILD THEN GO AHEAD  :biggrin:
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 20 BUCKS :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah, it's not fully complete.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I will take it, pm me with info


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn good deals come on people help suport still waters :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 21 2010, 11:10 AM~18102832
> *Damn good deals come on people help suport still waters  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin:  










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ

can figure how to post the vid, only link :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 21 2010, 09:01 AM~18101464
> *NEED TO SELL ,DON'T THINK I'LL EVER GET TO IT
> 
> SHIPPING: $4
> ...


jimbo needs this....


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 21 2010, 09:01 AM~18101464
> *NEED TO SELL ,DON'T THINK I'LL EVER GET TO IT
> 
> SHIPPING: $4
> ...



was up homie u still have the 39, im intrested in it, shoot a pm bidog to arange shipment of pyment or give ur address to send payment


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any other bombs besides the 39 for sale


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

is the van sold ??? i didnt even see this was for sale shit!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 21 2010, 09:01 AM~18101464
> *NEED TO SELL ,DON'T THINK I'LL EVER GET TO IT
> 
> SHIPPING: $4
> ...


was ismael, havent heard from u homie, was up with this 39 dog
:scrutinize:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

shipped already bro, should be there today or tomorrow


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 07:33 AM~18172656
> *shipped already bro, should be there today or tomorrow
> *


cool homie thnxz big bro, love da 50 chevy ur bulding the green one  :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 29 2010, 07:33 AM~18172656
> *shipped already bro, should be there today or tomorrow
> *


got the 39 today homie, thnxz dog :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 2 2010, 11:34 AM~18206970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its at its new home


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nah, didnt sell on ebay, just thought i'd post up on here


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

When are you going to ship the van?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

$40 + SHIPPING


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 27 2010, 07:41 AM~18419773
> *$40 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: buy this up fellas good price and a badass build


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Damn homie it's already for sale haha


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey ismael u have anymore decal murals for sale bro lmk


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> *REVELL UPTOWN CHARGER,ONLY MISSING 1 SET OF RIMS AND CHROME INDASH TV, BUT HAS NON-CHROME ONE
> $8.00*
> 
> 
> ...


NEED TO SELL ASAP, PAYPAL ONLY FOR THIS!!!!

$32

Got this 39 chevy 4dr this is a very clean model almost looks like a fiberglass mold, nothin even close to resin :0 . some small things to clean up other then that its rally clean.









































[/quote]
pm sent on the 58 parts box..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha+Aug 27 2010, 04:13 PM~18423382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


58 parts box has been sold already bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 27 2010, 07:41 AM~18419773
> *$40 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



:happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

some sick bulids in here !!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

$40 + SHIPPING


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what sup 408


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wish I had the cheddar at the moment, Id buy up that hot rod from you.... well if its still around next week when I get paid, Ill hit you up....  






> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 31 2010, 08:54 AM~18449673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the fuck went wrong there?!?! Free hook up at the Zoo??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2010, 10:48 AM~18449623
> *THIS ONE TOO    BUT WILL HAVE A DIFFERNET SET OF RIMS ON.
> 
> $50 + $6 SHIPPIN
> ...


if you still got this ill take it bro...lmk...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup still got it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 03:35 PM~18452167
> *if you still got this ill take it bro...lmk...
> *


like you here on barret jackson......
SOLD IT- SOLD IT- SOLD IT!!!!!!!!
THANKS 408 ILL ADD THIS TO YOUR COLLECTION. :h5:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2010, 07:49 AM~18449627
> *$40 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



*still available* :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2010, 09:49 AM~18449627
> *$40 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...



ttt for a clean ass build and good price the kit alone is 24 bucks :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ANY OFFERS???? * :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 1 2010, 09:18 AM~18710267
> *ANY OFFERS????  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 01:35 PM~18452167
> *if you still got this ill take it bro...lmk...
> *


FXCK!!!

i been looking for one like that for my son to match the one i own :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*$40 + SHIPPING*

















































































































































[/quote]



*OPEN TO SOME DECSENT OFFERS, NEED CASH!!!! * :happysad: 

















[/quote]


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> *$40 + SHIPPING*


*OPEN TO SOME DECSENT OFFERS, NEED CASH!!!! * :happysad: 

















[/quote]
[/quote]


people dont sleep on this 300 pics dont do it any justice help the homie out  32 is clean build too


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

$35 + SHIPPING :happysad: 

















































































































































[/quote]



*I'LL TAKE $100 SHIPPED* :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: :happysad: :| 


*I'LL TAKE $80 SHIPPED* :happysad: 




















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=452394&hl=


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

FUCK IT :happysad: 

$30 + SHIPPING

COMES WITH SSR KIT TO FINISH, WHEELS. FRAME ALREADY MADE TO FIT. BODY IS WET SANDED JUST NEED MORE CLEAR. HOOD NEEDS CLEAR THOUGH.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 29 2010, 10:55 PM~18944301
> *FUCK IT :happysad:
> 
> $35 + SHIPPING
> ...


 :0 :wow: THATS COOL...did you make this or is it resin? there's your fav...color again..lol.. sweet truck.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 30 2010, 08:14 AM~18946723
> *:0  :wow: THATS COOL...did you make this or is it resin? there's your fav...color again..lol.. sweet truck.
> *


its a resin.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

anybody need a set of SONY HEADPHONES?  

THESE ARE NEW, NEVER USED. just thought i'd throw these up

*$40 +shipping *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 2 2010, 09:58 AM~18966023
> *anybody need a set of SONY HEADPHONES?
> 
> THESE ARE NEW, NEVER USED.  just thought i'd throw these up
> ...


bump for my homie 408


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


THANKS BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 11:28 AM~18993792
> *OFFERS  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


what???? :0 :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 09:28 AM~18993792
> *OFFERS  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Why you sellin it?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 09:28 AM~18993792
> *OFFERS  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...



get xmas bonus in about 2 weeks hopefully this is still around and I can offer you something for it..dukes burban also :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*YEAH I KNOW, I KNOW, :happysad: BUT I GOT A REALLY GREAT DEAL TO GET STARTED ON MY 1:1 SO IF SELLING THESE MEANS GETTIN MY TRUCK GOIN THEN, f$#& IT *:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*PM ME YOUR OFFERS, AND I'LL GO FROM THERE*.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 12:22 PM~18994118
> *YEAH I KNOW, I KNOW, :happysad:  BUT I GOT A REALLY GREAT DEAL TO GET STARTED ON MY 1:1 SO IF SELLING THESE MEANS GETTIN MY TRUCK GOIN THEN, f$#& IT :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: good luck bro...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 11:22 AM~18994118
> *YEAH I KNOW, I KNOW, :happysad:  BUT I GOT A REALLY GREAT DEAL TO GET STARTED ON MY 1:1 SO IF SELLING THESE MEANS GETTIN MY TRUCK GOIN THEN, f$#& IT :biggrin:
> *


i hear you on that deal homie, it hurts to see them go, but look what you will have in return! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 5 2010, 09:28 AM~18993792
> *OFFERS  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick !!!

do you have a 54 for sale ? :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Check your PM's....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*$50 + SHIPPING *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: :happysad: :| 


*I'LL TAKE $80 SHIPPED* :happysad: 




















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=452394&hl=


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 10:43 AM~19081961
> *$50 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE AND CLEAN! IF I WASNT BROKE I WOULD GET THAT! :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 12:41 PM~19081958
> *:wave:  :happysad:  :|
> I'LL TAKE $80 SHIPPED  :happysad:
> 
> ...


some great work an great prices as well.. :cheesy: dont let these ones slip away fellas ...if you do they will go into my 408models collection for good!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN THAT 62 LOOKS LIKE MY HOMIES RIDE!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 17 2010, 01:10 AM~19089943
> *DAMN THAT 62 LOOKS LIKE MY HOMIES RIDE!!
> *


tell him it's for sale :biggrin: any pics of his?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 06:47 PM~19086122
> *$35 + shipping
> 
> 
> ...


 I fuckin go madd for this NOMAD! got the Hydro week... when i see this I am like
(fuck a bel-air)


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 17 2010, 08:30 AM~19091341
> *tell him it's for sale  :biggrin: any pics of his?
> *


CHECK IT OUT!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 18 2010, 12:57 AM~19099436
> *CHECK IT OUT!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: pretty close, i'm just missin antennas and skirts :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 18 2010, 07:40 AM~19100397
> *:wow:  pretty close, i'm just missin antennas and skirts :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: AND STOCK STANCE!. LOOKS GOOD THOUGH. WHAT COLOR DID YOU USE?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

its a Dupli color, ford red.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 18 2010, 09:02 AM~19100877
> *its a Dupli color, ford red.
> *


YUP THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE USED TOO!! FORD PERFORMANCE RED!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 18 2010, 09:29 AM~19101116
> *YUP THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE USED TOO!! FORD PERFORMANCE RED!!
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 06:47 PM~19086122
> *$35 + shipping
> 
> 
> ...


ay bro if that guy doesnt get it ill get it from you


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 18 2010, 08:40 AM~19100397
> *:wow:  pretty close, i'm just missin antennas and skirts :biggrin:
> *


 The question is WHY? :biggrin: JUS kddnn


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 11:30 AM~19081481
> *$50 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT  


*$45 + SHIPPING *


----------



## RollinDeepLac (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 09:43 AM~19081961
> *$45 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepLac_@Nov 24 2010, 01:05 PM~19153957
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey 408 is the black 57`Nomad still available ?? PM me for this !

What kind of other Models do you want to sale ? PM me for this too !!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Nov 24 2010, 02:58 PM~19154718
> *Hey 408 is the black 57`Nomad still available ?? PM me for this !
> 
> What kind of other Models do you want to sale ? PM me for this too !!!
> *


nah sold it already, only one left right now is the RED 62


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 24 2010, 06:30 PM~19154891
> *nah sold it already, only one left right now is the RED 62
> *


 :0 wish i had some loot for ya man...  that 62 would look nice next the your other one!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

$40 FOR THE RED 62 

F$^* IT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 25 2010, 03:15 PM~19163327
> *$40 FOR THE RED 62
> 
> F$^* IT
> *


holy chit


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what about picked up at stockton :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 26 2010, 12:44 AM~19167285
> *what about picked up at stockton  :wave:
> *



:0 you wont be sorry ronnie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i know


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 25 2010, 04:15 PM~19163327
> *$40 FOR THE RED 62
> 
> F$^* IT
> *


$40 bucks :0 ....thats dirt cheap ...break it down for these guy's.... that like 18for the kit......... 10 for the wheels ........... 12 for you to build it..........+ shipping ..man thats a smokin asss deal!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Nov 25 2010, 10:44 PM~19167285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 09:30 AM~19081481
> *$50 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


take another look fella's this car is an absolute bargain at $40
weather your more of a collector or a builder? you cant really go wrong..
I got his 57..and i am sure it is better than he said it was.. I would get the duce too
but i have already spread myself all over this site, and I have to get a few of my 62's in order for the future. and i need the coin.. but if YOU JACKWAGONS dont act soon? The Hydro will make this man an offer in another day or two!
I want to see a white top on it.. laid to the ground with skirts and some antennas.
as a matter of fact? if the 408 homie is willing to brake it down and put a white top on that bitch and re-clear it?send it to me unassembled I got pay pal today..
yall heard me.. get this car before I do.. 
Roll Call Gentlemen!


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ill take that 62 pm me your number :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Nov 26 2010, 12:31 PM~19169111
> *ill take that 62 pm me your number :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I love it when a roll call comes together! (no ****)


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 26 2010, 08:53 AM~19167862
> *$40 bucks :0 ....thats dirt cheap ...break it down for these guy's.... that like 18for the kit......... 10 for the wheels ........... 12 for you to build it..........+ shipping ..man thats a smokin asss deal!!
> *


 Not to metion foil paint and clear also that kit here is 24 bucks at rc unlimited 0r dj hobby


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 26 2010, 03:25 PM~19169316
> *Not to metion foil paint and clear also that kit here is 24 bucks at rc unlimited 0r dj hobby
> *


if i had th money 408models knows it would be mine :biggrin: id putit with the rest of his builds i now own.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 26 2010, 01:25 PM~19169316
> *Not to metion foil paint and clear also that kit here is 24 bucks at rc unlimited 0r dj hobby
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sold :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANYBODY INTERSTED IN THE STILL SEALED OLD JOHAN AMBULANCE? :biggrin: 

SELLIN THIS FOR A HOMIE  

THESE PICTURES I GOT FROM ONLINE, THE ONE I HAVE IS THE EXCACT SAME ONE JUST SEALED. 

I'VE SEEN EM ON EBAY FOR $65 AND UP, ANY OFFERS????


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

is the duece still up for grabs


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANYBODY INTERSTED IN THE STILL SEALED OLD JOHAN AMBULANCE? :biggrin: 

SELLIN THIS FOR A HOMIE  

THESE PICTURES I GOT FROM ONLINE, THE ONE I HAVE IS THE EXCACT SAME ONE JUST SEALED. 

I'VE SEEN EM ON EBAY FOR $65 AND UP, ANY OFFERS????


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Dec 27 2010, 05:06 PM~19433798
> *is the duece still up for grabs
> *


that one got sold


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SO ALL MY BUILTS ARE SOLD IN THE LAST COUPLE PAGES. NOTHIN LEFT.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2010, 10:30 AM~19081481
> *$50 + SHIPPING
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad as hell


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2010, 06:08 PM~19433813
> *that one got sold
> *


:run:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll take the '62


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2010, 05:14 PM~19433853
> *SO ALL MY BUILTS ARE SOLD IN THE LAST COUPLE PAGES. NOTHIN LEFT. *


 :happysad:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2010, 06:28 PM~19433946
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2010, 05:28 PM~19433946
> *:happysad:
> *


PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2010, 07:29 PM~19433956
> *PUTO  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 06:31 PM~19433969
> *:wow:
> *


:boink:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TO THE TOP,


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2010, 07:07 PM~19433804
> *ANYBODY INTERSTED IN THE STILL SEALED OLD JOHAN AMBULANCE? :biggrin:
> 
> SELLIN THIS FOR A HOMIE
> ...


 I thought this would have sold for sure already Santos is willing to hear any reasonable offers :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2010, 07:07 PM~19433804
> *ANYBODY INTERSTED IN THE STILL SEALED OLD JOHAN AMBULANCE? :biggrin:
> 
> SELLIN THIS FOR A HOMIE
> ...


trades? shoot me a wants list.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

no trades, this sale is for a homie, he wants cash.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

65 sold bought by me just now 
Along with 68 rag and another 65 Santos finally came over to the pad


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 28 2010, 09:22 PM~19444826
> *65 sold bought by me just now
> *


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 27 2010, 07:07 PM~19433804
> *ANYBODY INTERSTED IN THE STILL SEALED OLD JOHAN AMBULANCE? :biggrin:
> 
> SELLIN THIS FOR A HOMIE
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok fellas, i didn't think i was gonna do this, (again) but were getting married in April and so i'm gonna go thru my stuff and see what i can get rid of. Need some extra cash for some stuff, so keep a look out :happysad:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 26 2010, 03:48 PM~18915381
> *:wave:  :happysad:  :|
> I'LL TAKE $80 SHIPPED  :happysad:
> 
> ...


*still available *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 1 2011, 12:48 PM~19988529
> *Ok fellas, i didn't think i was gonna do this, (again) but were getting married in April and so i'm gonna go thru my stuff and see what i can get rid of. Need some extra cash for some stuff, so keep a look out :happysad:
> *


eah CONGRATS BRO :cheesy: ill keep an eye on your goodies an see what i can do to help ya out alil..  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 1 2011, 11:48 AM~19988529
> *Ok fellas, i didn't think i was gonna do this, (again) but were getting married in April and so i'm gonna go thru my stuff and see what i can get rid of. Need some extra cash for some stuff, so keep a look out :happysad:
> *


congrats!! I'll keep my eye out for stuff I can use.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 1 2011, 02:15 PM~19988710
> *congrats!! I'll keep my eye out for stuff I can use.
> *


x2


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 1 2011, 10:48 AM~19988529
> *Ok fellas, i didn't think i was gonna do this, (again) but were getting married in April and so i'm gonna go thru my stuff and see what i can get rid of. Need some extra cash for some stuff, so keep a look out :happysad:
> *


congrats homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Pm me on the 300 I'd like to add it to it's brother you built ....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

congratz


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Great new's .. we wish you much happiness...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


and thanks fellas. hope to get some stuff up by monday, i'll see what i have during the weekend.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2011, 12:02 PM~20014159
> *TTT
> and thanks fellas. hope to get some stuff up by monday, i'll see what i have during the weekend.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ninja waiting.. :wow:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 4 2011, 11:58 AM~20014798
> *ninja waiting.. :wow:
> *


x2 :ninja: :drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1 deal if you sell more....jeral is blocked from the thread!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 4 2011, 10:52 PM~20018100
> *1 deal if you sell more....jeral is blocked from the thread!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: OM MY GOD YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HOW HARD IM LAUGHING RIGHT NOW......AHH MAN FUNNY STUFF....THE WIFE LAUGHED HER ASS OFF TOO IN OLD LOW ANSLOWS THREAD... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 4 2011, 08:57 PM~20018141
> *:0  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  OM MY GOD YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HOW HARD IM LAUGHING RIGHT NOW......AHH MAN FUNNY STUFF....THE WIFE LAUGHED HER ASS OFF TOO IN OLD LOW ANSLOWS THREAD... :biggrin:
> *


 aint no body laughing fool?  we serious as cancer! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 5 2011, 01:48 AM~20019788
> *aint no body laughing fool?    we serious as cancer! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k....
> *


eah fellas you gotta be in it to win it!! :biggrin: timeing is allways good too!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 5 2011, 12:49 AM~20020226
> *eah fellas you gotta be in it to win it!! :biggrin:  timeing is allways good too!!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 5 2011, 02:52 AM~20020244
> *:happysad:
> *


 :drama: :rimshot: :ninja: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK FELLAS, SO I THOUGHT I HAD MORE TO SELL BUT WHAT I DO HAVE IS WHAT I WANNA BUILD STILL *  

*SHIPPING IS NOT INCLUDED IN PRICE. PAYPAL PREFFERED*


*BUT HERE IS WHAT I FOUND THAT I REALLY DON'T WANT.*



*OK SO I REALIZED I MIGHT REALLY NEED TO GET RID OF ALOT MORE THEN I THOUGHT  *

*$14
OPEN, BUT COMPLETE.
1961 IMPALA HT*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I'll take the 65...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 12:48 PM~20034430
> *I'll take the 65...
> *



Damn you.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 7 2011, 10:44 AM~20034758
> *Damn you.
> *


x2 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

what 65? whad did I miss? where what who? 65? and why wont that ford go down?
fender wells? fuck fender wells.. maybe that car will push me to do my two 51 
chevys... Hit me on a pm doggy.. you know I am in cali too so we should be able to
keep the shipping on this piece under $8.00.. that ford may have a nice home with me?please tell me the skirts are painted? pm sent..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 10:07 PM~20047912
> *what 65? whad did I miss? where what who? 65?  and why wont that ford go down?
> fender wells? fuck fender wells..  maybe that  car will push me to do my two 51
> chevys...  Hit me on a pm doggy.. you know I am in cali too so we should be able to
> ...


sorry bro, got hit up for that FORD already. :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Now you lower the price on the 300....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 9 2011, 11:51 AM~20050209
> *Now you lower the price on the 300....
> *


its low enuogh... :happysad: buy it!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 9 2011, 08:51 AM~20050209
> *Now you lower the price on the 300....
> *


never got a reponse back, plus someone hit me up on it too and same thing. 
So i lowered it now, gotta get rid of what i can.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2011, 09:38 AM~20050123
> *sorry bro, got hit up for that FORD already.  :happysad:
> *


 well that just sucks...  oh nutz.. **%* ass...hell :biggrin: 
brake my frail heart..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT

ADDED ANOTHER KIT, MIGHT ADD MORE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

stuff will go out tomorrow fellas, for those that bought yesterday


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 9 2011, 10:07 AM~20050303
> *well that just sucks...   oh nutz.. **%* ass...hell  :biggrin:
> brake my frail heart..
> *


lol I got to keep my eye on this thread big time ..
:wow: :wow:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 15 2011, 01:41 PM~20097000
> *OK FELLAS, JUST GOT WORD THAT WE OWE ALOT MORE THEN WHAT WE EXPECTED FOR GUEST. SO IT LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT BE SELLING ALOT MORE THAN I WANTED TOO :tears:
> 
> I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW BUT THE FIRST THING I CAN THINK OF OFF HAND IS:
> ...


PM SENT..


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 12:55 PM~20097054
> *PM SENT..
> *


dammit Jeral!!  

j/k man.. your just too fast


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 01:57 PM~20097072
> *dammit Jeral!!
> 
> j/k man.. your just too fast
> *


there was a ten min..gap...from when he posted to my pm...lol
i just got on an seen that so i sent a pm..lol...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 03:01 PM~20097091
> *there was a ten min..gap...from when he posted to my pm...lol
> i just got on an seen that so i sent a pm..lol...
> *


We all know you wait until were sleeping and you just swoop in like the tooth fairy and snag shit up.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 11:57 AM~20097072
> *dammit Jeral!!
> 
> j/k man.. your just too fast
> *


 NO SHIT, WE'VE GOT TO DO SOMETHING TO SLOW DOWN THE TROPHY BOY!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 15 2011, 02:02 PM~20097095
> *We all know you wait until were sleeping and you just swoop in like the tooth fairy and snag shit up.
> *


ahh thats to funny... :roflmao: :roflmao: this should have been sold before i got to it...i was 10 min..late !! you fellas are sleeping o'lright...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 12:04 PM~20097111
> *ahh thats to funny... :roflmao:  :roflmao: this should have been sold before i got to it...i was 10 min..late !! you fellas are sleeping o'lright...lol... :biggrin:
> *


 NO I DONT BUY IT.. THIS GUY HAS SOME KIND OF SOFTWARE OR SOME KIND OF AP.,
ON HIS SYSTEM THAT GIVE'S HIM AN ALERT WHEN EVER SOMETHING IS POSTED
FOR SALE....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 15 2011, 03:15 PM~20097190
> *NO I DONT BUY IT..  THIS GUY HAS SOME KIND OF SOFTWARE OR SOME KIND OF AP.,
> ON HIS SYSTEM THAT GIVE'S HIM AN ALERT WHEN EVER SOMETHING IS POSTED
> FOR SALE....
> *


Automatically sends a PM and posts PM sent. Then his PayPal automatically kicks in and sends payment. Crock of shitt man, I'm tellin ya.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 15 2011, 02:17 PM~20097204
> *Automatically sends a PM and posts PM sent. Then his PayPal automatically kicks in and sends payment. Crock of shitt man, I'm tellin ya.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: THATS GOOD STUFF... THAT WOULD BE PRETTY COOL THUOGH..NICE IDEA!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 15 2011, 12:17 PM~20097204
> *Automatically sends a PM and posts PM sent. Then his PayPal automatically kicks in and sends payment. Crock of shitt man, I'm tellin ya.
> *


 YEUP,, WE GOT IT FIGURED OUT... THE FIX IS IN.. 
YOU CANT FOOL US JAREL!
LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 15 2011, 11:41 AM~20097000
> *OK FELLAS, JUST GOT WORD THAT WE OWE ALOT MORE THEN WHAT WE EXPECTED FOR GUEST. SO IT LOOKS LIKE I MIGHT BE SELLING ALOT MORE THAN I WANTED TOO :tears:
> 
> I'M AT WORK RIGHT NOW BUT THE FIRST THING I CAN THINK OF OFF HAND IS:
> ...


does want...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 15 2011, 12:41 PM~20097388
> *does want...
> *


 BOY I THOUGHT THE REST OF US WERE LATE? :uh:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

<----laughing at the whole page of posts 
:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 15 2011, 03:10 PM~20098515
> *<----laughing at the whole page of posts
> :biggrin:
> *


 THAT MAKES CLOWNING WORTH MY WHILE! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 15 2011, 04:10 PM~20098515
> *<----laughing at the whole page of posts
> :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

WHAT? ANOTHER PAINTED IMPALA BUILDUP KIT? $40
iLL BUY IT! :uh: OH MY BAD.. (MY REFLEX'S ARE A LITTLE JUMPY)
i THOUGHT YOU POSTED SOMETHING ELSE? SO i WAS TRYING TO RESPOND
BEFORE 716 POUNCED ON IT.. :biggrin: 

BUY THE WAY? IM POOR AS FUCK, BUT I WANT TO SEND YOU A LITTLE SOMETHING
FOR YOUR WEDDING. EVAN IF ITS JUST $10.. THAT'S HOW LOWRIDERS DO IT
CONGRATS FOOL..... ROLL CALL.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 11:46 AM~20113762
> *WHAT? ANOTHER PAINTED IMPALA BUILDUP KIT?  $40
> iLL BUY IT!  :uh:  OH MY BAD..  (MY REFLEX'S ARE A LITTLE JUMPY)
> i THOUGHT YOU POSTED SOMETHING ELSE? SO i WAS TRYING TO RESPOND
> ...



so they just gonna leave me hanging on the Wedding roll call? okay what ever..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 10:46 AM~20113762
> *WHAT? ANOTHER PAINTED IMPALA BUILDUP KIT?  $40
> iLL BUY IT!  :uh:  OH MY BAD..  (MY REFLEX'S ARE A LITTLE JUMPY)
> i THOUGHT YOU POSTED SOMETHING ELSE? SO i WAS TRYING TO RESPOND
> ...


sorry bro, haven't really checked in here :happysad: 

but thanks dro, very much apprecaited  :h5: don't worry on cash bro, i know we all strugglin right now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2011, 07:53 AM~20120650
> *sorry bro, haven't really checked in here :happysad:
> 
> but thanks dro, very much apprecaited   :h5:  don't worry on cash bro, i know we all strugglin right now.
> *


 yea we all struggling.. we got more life than money.. it's your wedding fool! 
give the $10 to your kids.. or buy a ounce of paint.. or put a gallon of gas in your car. just have a good life and keep doing what you do.. pay pal will be sent on April 
fools...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 01:30 PM~20123094
> *yea we all struggling..  we got more life than money..  it's your wedding fool!
> give the $10 to your kids.. or buy a ounce of paint..  or put a gallon of gas in your car.  just have a good life and keep doing what you do..  pay pal will be sent on April
> fools...
> *



He said April Fools :biggrin: , man guess i wont get it, and i told my son you were gonna get send it for him :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 18 2011, 02:32 PM~20123104
> *He said April Fools :biggrin: , man guess i wont get it, and i told my son you were gonna get send it for him  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 lol jackwagon.. Tell your son he will get it for sure..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm jus playing bro. all good.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK FELLA MY WEDDING IS NEXT WEEK AND UNFORTUANLTY ALL HAS TO GO I MEAN EVERYTHING* :tears: 

4 50 P/U'S
80'S MONTE W/ JEVERIES CLIP
RESIN 37 CHEVY CHOPPED W/ DONOR KIT
RESIN REGAL W/ DONOR KIT
PAINTED 37 FORD P/U
76 GLASS W/ 75 CLIP
RESIN 68 BUICK SKYLARK
RESIN 70 BUICK SKYLARK
61 IMPALA COMPLETE KIT
UPTOWN CADDY ESCALADE

this all i can remember untill i get home and check what else i got.

OFFERS??? :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Pic of resin regal?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 1 2011, 10:11 AM~20234999
> *OK FELLA MY WEDDING IS NEXT WEEK AND UNFORTUANLTY ALL HAS TO GO I MEAN EVERYTHING :tears:
> 
> 4 50 P/U'S
> ...


THESE GUY'S ARE HAPPIER THEN A PIG IN SHIT THAT THE HAWK IS BROKE AN WONT BE HOME ALL WEEKEND....LOL... :biggrin: 
ILL SEE WHAT YOU GOT LEFT WHENI GET HOME...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 1 2011, 09:59 AM~20235708
> *THESE GUY'S ARE HAPPIER THEN A PIG IN SHIT THAT THE HAWK IS  BROKE AN WONT BE HOME ALL  WEEKEND....LOL... :biggrin:
> ILL SEE WHAT YOU GOT LEFT WHENI GET HOME...
> *


im broke too :tears: seems like every time i get paid my play money goes to you :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 1 2011, 12:59 PM~20235708
> *THESE GUY'S ARE HAPPIER THEN A PIG IN SHIT THAT THE HAWK IS  BROKE AN WONT BE HOME ALL  WEEKEND....LOL... :biggrin:
> ILL SEE WHAT YOU GOT LEFT WHENI GET HOME...
> *



Hell yeah we are! :biggrin: Mainly cause you cant snag up everything.  PM sent.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OK I'VE GOT SOME PM'S BUT HERES THE DEAL







































































*SORRY FELLAS I JUST HAD TOO *










:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 1 2011, 01:27 PM~20236267
> *OK I'VE GOT SOME PM'S BUT HERES THE DEAL
> 
> 
> ...


ahh I knew it !!!!!!!!!
but I was the first one to pm u dam oh well


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 1 2011, 11:27 AM~20236267
> *OK I'VE GOT SOME PM'S BUT HERES THE DEAL
> 
> 
> ...



SO YOU ARE NOT GETTIG MARRIED...........nice joke


now how much for the LS??/


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Should have let that one go on a little longer. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2011, 10:33 AM~20236315
> *SO YOU ARE NOT GETTIG MARRIED...........nice joke
> now how much for the LS??/
> *


yeah still getting married. :happysad: lol,


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 1 2011, 11:33 AM~20236315
> *SO YOU ARE NOT GETTIG MARRIED...........nice joke
> now how much for the LS??/
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 1 2011, 10:34 AM~20236326
> *Should have let that one go on a little longer.  :biggrin:
> *


I was but i was getting alot of PM's :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good one Smiley! LMAO!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 1 2011, 01:46 PM~20236396
> *Good one Smiley! LMAO!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 AHH LOL.. I KNEW IT...YA GOT ME... DISREGARD MY PM.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 02:30 PM~20123094
> *yea we all struggling..  we got more life than money..  it's your wedding fool!
> give the $10 to your kids.. or buy a ounce of paint..  or put a gallon of gas in your car.  just have a good life and keep doing what you do..  pay pal will be sent on April
> fools...
> *


 Jackwagon.. :biggrin:


----------

